# Bought a 576 AT



## mingo

Went to Boonville with the intentions of buying a 576 and got talked into a 576At. Well I put it to work today. It has a 24" Husky Oregon bar which I am not a big fan of and Oregon jg chain. I have to say it's the smoothest saw I have ever run. Put 2 gallons of gas through it cutting 12-24 inch dbh hardwood mostly ash,beech, cherry, hard and soft maple and a little poplar. The saw has a wider power band than the 372 I was running, and doesn't lean out when the gas tank is getting low. When I got it home pulled the top cover the air cleaner was clean looked Like I had never used the saw. I'll post every couple of weeks to give a heads up on how it's doing.


----------



## MacLaren

Excellent choice! I do believe the 576 is the smoothest saw Husqvarna has. Atleast thats what I've heard. Seriously, think youve made a wise decision. Super smooth, great power, and fuel effecient. Cant go wrong IMHO. Lets see some pics of that bad boy when ya get a chance. I'll rep ya ASAP.


----------



## maggard

I have had my 576 almost a year and cut timber with it everyday all day, and now an issue to date. I opened up my muffler and switched the coil with an older non limit coil from my ol 359. Doing those 2 things made it run like a totaly different saw. Ive got it turning a few more rpm than stock though.


----------



## hammerlogging

sounds good, keep us posted.


----------



## mainelogger1995

I just bought one of the 365 x-torq's from husqvarna and its a beast...71cc


----------



## mingo

Got into some spruce today and the 576 handled really really nice when I was limbing. So far so good. The air filter is very clean after 2 days and 4gallons of gas. Saw has good power but i haven't noticed any big difference in gas consumption over my 372.


----------



## mingo

Got through the 1st week with the 576A/T. No problems put 7 gallons through it. The fuel consuption seems about the same as the 372's I have. The saw will suck every drop of gas out of the tank and never pick up a rev so the auto tune must be doing it's job. After you fill it up coke it once it pops and then starts on the 3rd pull consistently. Air filter system is best I've ever seen. The saw has good power it may not win a cookie cutting contest but I'm not in the cookie cutting business. It will be interesting to see how A/T system holds up over an extended period of time that really concerns me. Looks like we will be washed out next week thanks to Irene. Oh yea, the 575 had a bigger top handle which I liked better.


----------



## mingo

Wish it would stop raining and dry up so I can get back in the woods and cut some logs.


----------



## MtnHermit

So does that mean you're only a Fair Weather Faller? I'll bet that 576AT would run just fine in a downpour.

Looking forward to those pics of your new bad boy.


----------



## mesupra

Just a homeowner here but I have been running a 576xp/at for a little while now with great results. Awesome saw for anything over 20". Cut a load of firewood last year without having to clean the air filter, the anti-vibe is awesome, much smoother saw than anything I have run before including my 346xp. I part with it in the near future as most my wood is under 18". I would really like to start saving for a Mechanical SS style splitter.


----------



## mingo

MtnHermit said:


> So does that mean you're only a Fair Weather Faller? I'll bet that 576AT would run just fine in a downpour.
> 
> Looking forward to those pics of your new bad boy.


 
Looks I am the forester has the job shut down until it dries up. We are back in 3/4 of a mile cutting hard maple don't want to take a chance of putting it on the ground and have it stain if they won't let us skid for a couple weeks.


----------



## mingo

mesupra said:


> Just a homeowner here but I have been running a 576xp/at for a little while now with great results. Awesome saw for anything over 20". Cut a load of firewood last year without having to clean the air filter, the anti-vibe is awesome, much smoother saw than anything I have run before including my 346xp. I part with it in the near future as most my wood is under 18". I would really like to start saving for a Mechanical SS style splitter.


 
I have to agree with you so far but I have only run the saw for a week. I'm a little apprehensive on how the auto tune will hold over time. I thought the 7900's were great when I first got them, until they went sour after a month or so.


----------



## MtnHermit

mingo said:


> Looks I am the forester has the job shut down until it dries up. We are back in 3/4 of a mile cutting hard maple don't want to take a chance of putting it on the ground and have it stain if they won't let us skid for a couple weeks.


Cutting and skidding are quite different. You may have to wait until the ground freezes, that would be months. Not like that where I live, very little rain and rocky ground. Then no hard maple either.

As always, Mother Nature rules.


----------



## mingo

MtnHermit said:


> Cutting and skidding are quite different. You may have to wait until the ground freezes, that would be months. Not like that where I live, very little rain and rocky ground. Then no hard maple either.
> 
> As always, Mother Nature rules.


 
We have have just been bombed by rain the last couple of weeks. First Irene the lot had just dried out so we got the ok to start up on Labor Day. Sunday night we get about 2" of rain and now it is suppose to rain through Wensday with heavy rain 0n Wensday.


----------



## Oldtimer

Glad you like it. I sure love my 575. Will be stepping into a 576 soon myself. The big handlebar and the filtration system rock. And it is the smoothest saw out there too.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Glad you like it. I sure love my 575. Will be stepping into a 576 soon myself. The big handlebar and the filtration system rock. And it is the smoothest saw out there too.


 
Bad news is they went back to smaller handlebar on the 576.


----------



## Oldtimer

mingo said:


> Bad news is they went back to smaller handlebar on the 576.


 
Then I'll install a new set of big handles, dealer still has some. HATE the smaller ones.


----------



## Samlock

Took part in an educational day for the local foresters and forest workers. Lot of bull there, but anyway, I chatted with a logger who told me he switched into AT this year. I was impressed, the gentleman is 20 years older than I am (and has 30 more years in the bush), yet made me look like an old grumpy man with the prejudices and all... He said AT is a saw like any other saw, he has no illusions anymore, there will never be a perfect chainsaw in the world, it has it's faults.

Well, maybe I'll have to take 20 more years under my belt before reaching that level of open mind.


----------



## mingo

The sun is finally out today. If the forester gives us the ok we might be back at it on Monday.


----------



## mingo

Got back at it on Monday and the more I run this saw the more I like it. Put about 10 gallons of gas through it so far with no problems. Had to turn the oil ajustment in because it was running out of oil before gas. The oil tank is a little smaller than on the 372. The saw has good power and a bigger power band than my 372's. I really haven't seen any gains in fuel consumption over the 372.


----------



## Oldtimer

mingo said:


> Got back at it on Monday and the more I run this saw the more I like it. Put about 10 gallons of gas through it so far with no problems. Had to turn the oil ajustment in because it was running out of oil before gas. The oil tank is a little smaller than on the 372. The saw has good power and a bigger power band than my 372's. I really haven't seen any gains in fuel consumption over the 372.


 
Exactly.


----------



## mingo

I have a Husky Oregon bar on the saw and it's been blowing a lot of bar oil out of the top of the clutch cover and making a real mess. Been turning the ajustment screw in about a full turn now but doesn't seem to help. So I drilled the hole out a litte bit in the bar. The original hole is smaller than in the GB bar so I will see tomorrow if it helps .


----------



## epicklein22

How you do you like the AT so far? Would you pay the extra cash again for it? Does you saw re-calibrate every morning/start up? Thinking about pulling the trigger on a new 562xp with AT before the end of the year. Would like a real opinion besides the guys cutting for fun only.


----------



## mingo

epicklein22 said:


> How you do you like the AT so far? Would you pay the extra cash again for it? Does you saw re-calibrate every morning/start up? Thinking about pulling the trigger on a new 562xp with AT before the end of the year. Would like a real opinion besides the guys cutting for fun only.


 
So far I like it and the A/T was only about 10 bucks more. If it re-calibrates i don't notice it just a real smooth saw. The only time I really notice anything different is when right before it runs out of gas it doesn't run lean like a regular saw. I had my doubts about the system when I heard about it, but it is making a believer out of me. That said it still a little early to tell how it will hold up over the long run. I loved the 7900 when I first got it but they turned out to be nothing but trouble. I'm reminded of that every day when I have to step over them holding my Huskys on my way to work.


----------



## Slamm

mingo said:


> I loved the 7900 when I first got it but they turned out to be nothing but trouble. I'm reminded of that every day when I have to step over them holding my Huskys on my way to work.


 
LOL.

Sam


----------



## mingo

Got the oil hemorrhage to slow down. Drilled the oil hole out on the bar and had to turn the oil ajustment screw in a tad, it's about half open now. Funny thing is the husky turned half way in still puts out more oil than the 2 7900s did wide open.


----------



## mingo

Started cutting back up in the Pittsfield Watershed hard and soft maple, ash, cherrry with a lot of beech and striped maple under story. We have to lop everything flat so it was a good workout for the saw today, 80+ degrees with a lot of spring poles that want to take your head off. Saw ran great except when I first started it and it would die at idle but once it warmed up it was fine. I did notice that the clutch cover is wider than the 372 because it's easier to get the chain back on the sprocket when you throw it off the bar, which I did a few times today. The nose on the Huskie Oregon bar is starting to wear already had to flop that tonite.


----------



## epicklein22

Hoping to put together my 576 (non AT) project tonight. Needs seals, and oiler/clutch put back together. I also have to bolt the jug back on because I wanted to take a peak at the insides.

Hey Mingo, if you want to sell those 7900's, shot me a message. I run two of them doing firewood and tree work. I've had good luck overall, but still like my 2171 better.


----------



## mingo

Rain tested it today, had some heavy showers today and the saw ran fine. Think it liked the rain better than I did. We just cut and bunched today the main skid roads were to muddy to drag anything to the landing. Had a lot water running down the main skid road that we had to ditch when we came out. Probably have to pack in tomorrow to let the road dry up bit,been raining pretty hard off and on tonight.


----------



## anymanusa

sweet. I just picked up the Stihl version of this type saw. Post up some pics of it when you get a chance.


----------



## Oldtimer

I have found that my Husqvarnas are more water-tight than a ducks arse. I leave them right out in the weather 98% of the time, and other than faded plastic, not one issue.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> I have found that my Husqvarnas are more water-tight than a ducks arse. I leave them right out in the weather 98% of the time, and other than faded plastic, not one issue.


 
Have to agree with you. I was concerned about the auto tune part how it would react to wet conditions, but it passed with flying colors. Should have guessed that because very little dust make it into the filter. I think that is the main reason for the Huskies longevity is their air filtration system.


----------



## mingo

View attachment 201627
View attachment 201628
View attachment 201629
Few pictures, one close up of the A/T Carb the black square between the air filter mount and head is the brain for the auto tune.


----------



## mingo

Some of todays victims of the 576 View attachment 201963
View attachment 201964
View attachment 201965
View attachment 201966


----------



## mingo

Finished cutting the watershed job on Saturday so have a few days of while they skid the bunched logs to the header. That will give me chance to look at a couple of other jobs coming up for bid. Back on topic in November of 05 I bought a 575 with heated handles, 372 were getting hard to find, and the word out was Husky was going to do away with them. Well I was not very impressed didn't seem to any more power than the 372 for the extra weight, and was hard starting on cold days. Clutch went on it after a couple of months something that never occured on the 372.The crank went on it after little over 6 months of use. I would have to say after using the 576 for almost 2 months that Husqvarna seems to have addressed all the problems of the early 575 good power especially on the low end, starts easy, and is so smooth to run I think that is the best part. Now if the auto tune part holds up Husky imho will have hit a home run.


----------



## Oldtimer

You hot-yard with that 540? Then a grapple skids from there?


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> You hot-yard with that 540? Then a grapple skids from there?


 
We yarded with a 340. They were bringing in a 548, and use that with the 340 to skid to the landing. That job was marked to take 1/2 it one way and the other 1/2 in the opposite direction. That went out the door when the truck road for the back side washed out making it a mile skid to get the back half out.


----------



## Oldtimer

Skidding a mile with those two machines is an odyssey, no doubt...


----------



## mingo

You got that right, and make for some ugly skidder operators too.


----------



## MacLaren

Have you ever ran the 372 XT? I wander how much of a weight difference there is between the 2? I REALLY like the sounds of the 576AT.


----------



## mingo

MacLaren said:


> Have you ever ran the 372 XT? I wander how much of a weight difference there is between the 2? I REALLY like the sounds of the 576AT.


 
Before I bought the A/T I tried out all 3 576, 576a/t, 372. Now as I understand it all 3 have the same motor with different carbs. The av system on the 576's was a lot smoother than the 372, and the 576a/t felt stronger in the cut than the other two. 372 was a tad lighter but not enough to make a big difference, and with the better AV I went with the 576a/t. Now that being said the old style 372's were the most reliable saws I've ever owned they just ran and ran without any issues. I had a bad experience with the early 575 and that sent me down the dolmar path and they just did not hold up in a logging enviroment.


----------



## MacLaren

mingo said:


> Before I bought the A/T I tried out all 3 576, 576a/t, 372. Now as I understand it all 3 have the same motor with different carbs. The av system on the 576's was a lot smoother than the 372, and the 576a/t felt stronger in the cut than the other two. 372 was a tad lighter but not enough to make a big difference, and with the better AV I went with the 576a/t. Now that being said the old style 372's were the most reliable saws I've ever owned they just ran and ran without any issues. I had a bad experience with the early 575 and that sent me down the dolmar path and they just did not hold up in a logging enviroment.


 
Cool. I'm thinkin its a win - win situation then. I always supected it was though to be honest. I just SO wish the 576AT was available in a RED dress LOL. Ya know that reminds me that the new 555 and 562XP are very true to the 576/AT in that they are Husqvarna's smoothest saws. And IMHO, that says a helluva lot. Thanks Mingo.


----------



## mingo

It took me a little time to get use to the coke and stop switch on the 576. When you pull the coke out it kicks the stop lever up in the run position,and if you want to start it with out the coke just pull the coke lever out and push it in and your set to go. You can flip the stop lever up with your finger but it's a little akward. I still catch myself pushing down on the stop lever instead of using the coke when I go to start it. Do like the position of the stop lever real nice to get to with your thumb.View attachment 203489


----------



## mdavlee

My dad has been using my 576at for some firewood. He says it starts better than any saw i've owned. He really likes it with a 24" bar so far. I still haven't got to run it myself yet.


----------



## mingo

View attachment 203599
View attachment 203600
View attachment 203601


Some pics of the 576A/T


----------



## mingo

mdavlee said:


> My dad has been using my 576at for some firewood. He says it starts better than any saw i've owned. He really likes it with a 24" bar so far. I still haven't got to run it myself yet.


 
Are you back from the west coast yet? My wife and I have done road trips out there the last couple of yearsView attachment 203602
, got love those redwoods.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm still on the west coast right now. I have pictures of that same tree there.


----------



## mdavlee

Here's a picture my dad sent when he mounted the new spikes on it today.


----------



## mingo

mdavlee said:


> Here's a picture my dad sent when he mounted the new spikes on it today.


 
That's a nice set of dogs. My 576 came with only one dog had to add the one on the clutch cover,they 
are the same as the 372's. I like the shorter ones because I have a 24" bar on and don't want to take
away from the lenght.


----------



## mdavlee

I like to have a double set myself and I didn't have any extra laying around so I ordered those up. I have bars from 24", 28", 30", and 32" so I can make up for the lost bar length.


----------



## mingo

View attachment 204580
Here is a picture of a 576 and a Dolmar 7900 air filter side by side. I hear a lot about German engineering linked with the 7900 well you would think they would be to engineer a professional air filter for their saw. The air filter is the Achilles heel of the 7900, and the hd filter which they sock you up to $70 bucks for is poorly made, and will come apart where it is bonded on the base.


----------



## epicklein22

mingo said:


> View attachment 204580
> Here is a picture of a 576 and a Dolmar 7900 air filter side by side. I hear a lot about German engineering linked with the 7900 well you would think they would be to engineer a professional air filter for their saw. The air filter is the Achilles heel of the 7900, and the hd filter which they sock you up to $70 bucks for is poorly made, and will come apart where it is bonded on the base.


 
I really like the 575/576 air filters and husky filters in general. My 7900 has a bad HD filter, just bought a new one today. Gonna fix the old one though. I don't have any problems with the stock ones, but I'm not running 2+ gallons a day through it.


----------



## mingo

The hd filter would come apart on the bottom and would be hard to detect the only way you could tell is the filter would be clean because all the dirt was getting sucked into the engine. That was the reason I lost a pto bearing. I went back to the stock filter, but you would still find dirt in the carb throat that was getting by the filter. The way husky is set up very little dirt gets to the filter at the end of the day the filter is very clean.


----------



## mingo

Had my first problem with the 576 the tube in the muffler broke and fell out. View attachment 205838
View attachment 205839
I took it off and was going to put a muffler I had from a 575 but when i looked at it the 575 and a baffle in it and is choked down. Think I'm going to wait for the new one. Took some pictures but it might be hard to see the difference.View attachment 205840
View attachment 205841
View attachment 205842


----------



## epicklein22

That sucks, husky muffs seem to fall apart a lot faster than Stihl muffs. My dealer had a new OEM 395 muffler the other day and it was made in China.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Slamm

epicklein22 said:


> That sucks, husky muffs seem to fall apart a lot faster than Stihl muffs. My dealer had a new OEM 395 muffler the other day and it was made in China.:msp_thumbdn:



It'll be harder yet, now that Stihl seems to be making the new ones out of Stainless Steel.

Sam


----------



## mingo

epicklein22 said:


> That sucks, husky muffs seem to fall apart a lot faster than Stihl muffs. My dealer had a new OEM 395 muffler the other day and it was made in China.:msp_thumbdn:



I've never really had a problem with Husky mufflers. The bottom 2 screws lossened up an I didn't catch it but I never had a tube come out like that. I'll put blue loctite on them when i get the new one. Checked the screws a few times when I got the saw and they were fine, but will have to keep an eye on them from now on.


----------



## funky sawman

OHHHH, those 576AT's just give me a warm fuzzy feeling inside, is that wrong???


----------



## mingo

Still waiting to here if Husky is going to replace the muffler or not.


----------



## madhatte

mingo said:


> Had my first problem with the 576 the tube in the muffler broke and fell out.



Aw, heck, stuff a screen in there and call it a Muff Mod!


----------



## mingo

Got the replacement muffler yesterday it's different than the oem looks like the 575 muffler I have just with a larger hole in the baffle. The 575 had about a 3/8 hole and the new one has about a 1/2 inch one. Called the dealer and he double checked and said that was the right one. The original muffler was hollow with just a small baffle across the top. Ran the saw with new muffler and really couldn't tell the difference. Going to do a mod on the 575 muffler that I have and see how that will work. Started a new job today lot of low grade hardwood logs and firewood.


----------



## mingo

I've had the saw a little over 3 months, so I pulled the plug for the first time to see how it looked here's a couple of pictures.View attachment 209210
View attachment 209211


----------



## mingo

Few pictures of the new log job.View attachment 209212
View attachment 209214
View attachment 209215
View attachment 209216


----------



## upstateny

Nice Clean Woods. I like it!


----------



## mdavlee

Here's your pictures. You liking the 576 better than the 372 overall?


----------



## mingo

I like how smooth the 576a/t is and the auto-tune has been great I'm really pleased with it so far, but that 372 was a great saw it was the most dependable saw i ever owned.


----------



## mingo

Broke an av mount on the 576 today the one on the gas cap side hardest one to change. Did a dry run on the 575 parts saw good thing the mount is different than the 372 it is attached with a screw makes changing it much easier,View attachment 209401
View attachment 209402
here's a couple of pics


----------



## Slamm

mingo said:


> Broke an av mount on the 576 today the one on the gas cap side hardest one to change. Did a dry run on the 575 parts saw good thing the mount is different than the 372 it is attached with a screw makes changing it much easier,View attachment 209401
> View attachment 209402
> here's a couple of pics



Not that anything is normal, but was it just running and it broke or was it in a position where it needed some yanking to remove? I have broke them removing them from getting pinched.

Wondering,

Sam


----------



## Jacob J.

epicklein22 said:


> That sucks, husky muffs seem to fall apart a lot faster than Stihl muffs. My dealer had a new OEM 395 muffler the other day and it was made in China.:msp_thumbdn:



Which makes people getting riled up about aftermarket mufflers being made in Taiwan all the more hilarious.


----------



## mingo

Slamm said:


> Not that anything is normal, but was it just running and it broke or was it in a position where it needed some yanking to remove? I have broke them removing them from getting pinched.
> 
> Wondering,
> 
> Sam



It was running when it broke,but i could feel it getting loose during the day. By loose I mean the spring not the screws. I try not to go crazy on the yanking just wedge or chop it out if I get pinched, but we all give it a tug first. It's a lot easier to change than the 372 no more vise grips, and the gas tank seems to drop down easier to get at the mount. the front mount under the muffler has a screw holding it in also, but has a black top not red like the one that broke.


----------



## mingo

Singlejacking this job my buddy took a job with his towns highway dept. Here's a few pics from yesterday.View attachment 209890
View attachment 209891
View attachment 209892
View attachment 209894
View attachment 209895


----------



## mingo

Wash out today lots of rain weather forecast says we are in for 4-8 inches of snow tonite. Since we had that freak snow storm in October it's been extremely mild 50's and low 60's the lot I'm on is getting real muddy, need some cold weather they're saying this weekend can't come soon enough. The other day when the mount broke on the 576 I used my 372 and it a little more compact than the 576, and I was thinking this really a great saw to run. The next day after I got the mount fixed on the 576 I was thinking the 372 is great, but this 576 is so much better to run it just has a great feel to it so much smoother, and larger power band. I've been saying I have not noticed a difference in fuel consumption I've been wrong. After running the 372 and 576 I noticed the 576 goes longer before it runs out of gas and it has a smaller tank than the 372.


----------



## Oldtimer

Just what I think too, Mingo. 576 is superior to the 372 in all ways except weight.


----------



## epicklein22

I've been playing around with my 576, 575 and a few 372's in the wood piles at work the last few weekends. Your comments are dead on, 372 is more nimble and lighter, 576/575 are smoother and have a better powerband. Also, the 372 has a more throaty exhaust noise, while the 576 sounds a little choked up. 

I'm a fan of both, but still can't quite give away my allegiance to the 372. I was planning on selling the 576 here shortly, but I think I will keep it around a little longer and see how much more it grows on me. Or I might upgrade to the AT. Every manufacturer is making some really strong 70cc saws at the moment, it's an exciting time to be in the tree care and forestry industry with the new technology. My buddy and I removed an elm tree in the city this past weekend and one of my 7900's just ripped that tree to pieces once my buddy got it down to the trunk.


----------



## mingo

The muffler that came on the auto-tune did not have the baffle in it like the 575 the replacement muffler they sent me was like the 575 the 2 holes in the baffle were just alittle bigger, and when I put it on it sounded different, so I did a muffler mod to the 575 muffler I opened it up to about the same as the original muffler and it sounds a lot better.


----------



## mingo

The first picture is of the original 576a/t muffler that broke the next picture is of the 575 muffler notice how open the 576a/t muffler isView attachment 210524
View attachment 210525


----------



## mingo

Found out today that Husqvarna does not offer the 576 auto-tune with heated handles. Wondering if it has something to do with the electronic carb?


----------



## mingo

Got some cold weather so I could pull some wood few pics from yesterday.View attachment 212649
View attachment 212650
View attachment 212651
View attachment 212652


----------



## Oldtimer

Nice pictures!

Do you work alone or what? Your machine? What's it run for power?

I was going to ask how in the world the truck managed to get loaded with your landing like that, then I saw the last picture!


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Nice pictures!
> 
> Do you work alone or what? Your machine? What's it run for power?
> 
> I was going to ask how in the world the truck managed to get loaded with your landing like that, then I saw the last picture!



I am working alone on this job. The skidder has a 453N detroit with a 3 speed clark powershift behind it and a gearmatic winch. I really like the rear mount on the log truck it gives you a lot options on setting up the landing. This job has a lot of firewood and small logs on it, I'm short hauling the logs down to the end of the road where I'll load trailers.


----------



## mingo

The drive on header works well on this job you don't have to waste time pushing up logs.


----------



## superwd6

Canada has 576XPG Autotune :msp_tongue:. Heated handles are great:msp_thumbup:


----------



## hardmaple

Been running the 372's for ever and back about a year ago got a 372xpw,really like it.After got it broke in tweeked it up a little and the saw really handles every thing I have thrown at it very well.It is a real screamer.


----------



## mingo

superwd6 said:


> Canada has 576XPG Autotune :msp_tongue:. Heated handles are great:msp_thumbup:



Heated handles are great I hope they make their way down here.


----------



## mingo

hardmaple said:


> Been running the 372's for ever and back about a year ago got a 372xpw,really like it.After got it broke in tweeked it up a little and the saw really handles every thing I have thrown at it very well.It is a real screamer.



You can't go wrong with a 372 the 576 is a little heavier, but are much smoother to run they have a great av system.


----------



## hardmaple

I have been told that about them in the past also Mingo,I need to try one because after running day after day all day long smothness would be a big plus.


----------



## Oldtimer

hardmaple said:


> I have been told that about them in the past also Mingo,I need to try one because after running day after day all day long smothness would be a big plus.



Take our advice, just go get one. You will not regret it. It really is the best saw husky makes for logging (here in the east).


----------



## hardmaple

How much more $ than the 372's are they,things are pretty tight.


----------



## mingo

hardmaple said:


> How much more $ than the 372's are they,things are pretty tight.



I got my 576a/t with a 24" bar at Boonville for $720 they always have great deals on saws there. Things are tight tough time to be in the logging business. Having a little issue with the 576a/t flooding.


----------



## Oldtimer

hardmaple said:


> How much more $ than the 372's are they,things are pretty tight.



At my dealer, maybe another 70 bucks.


----------



## mingo

They're calling for heavy rain tonight, so I cut and skidded 1/2 the day then got the log truck and cleaned the landing. Had no problem with the 576 flooding it ran fine today.View attachment 213730
View attachment 213731
View attachment 213732
View attachment 213733


----------



## Oldtimer

Very nice work Mingo, far cleaner and nicer landing than most guys keep.

Here's a few pics I took yesterday afternoon at quitting time. My man Dennis on the pile for perspective. Three loads of pine pulp in that pile, they went out this AM...first one was 12.27 cords on the tri-axle straight job..Red pine and bull pine.


----------



## mingo

Go to cut the first hitch and the 576 starts to act up won't idle flooding. Hike out get the trusty old 372 get half way through cutting first hitch and that conks out dirty fuel fitler. That get me thinking {which can be dangerous} change the fuel filter in the 576 and it runs great. Thinking the filter was making the electronic carb think it was lean and was fatting up the mix. With the saw flooding you wouldn't think of the fuel filter. Maybe the 576 isn't a [email protected]#$ing junk after all which I was mumbling to myself as I was walking out to get the 372, an apology maybe in order. Here's a couple of pics the 372,and the 2 fuel filters the one on the left is from the 372 twice as dirty as the 576 filterView attachment 214434
View attachment 214435
.


----------



## mingo

View attachment 214437
View attachment 214438
View attachment 214439
Here's a few more pics from yesterday moved done to the lower landing the road had harden up so I could skid on it.View attachment 214436
4 pictures


----------



## mingo

View attachment 214440
Here's an open face on a hard maple with a bore cut.View attachment 214441
View attachment 214442


----------



## Oldtimer

Great pictures Mingo.:msp_thumbup:

I see all that brush, and think about dragging a cable through it and tossing chains (I never liked cables)......and I get the piss shivers! LOVE my grapple.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Great pictures Mingo.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> I see all that brush, and think about dragging a cable through it and tossing chains (I never liked cables)......and I get the piss shivers! LOVE my grapple.



You got that right a grapple would be nice, but at my advanced age don't want to buy any more iron. Where abouts in N.H. do you work out of looks like you cut a lot a lot pine.


----------



## Oldtimer

Mid state, on the Maine border. Actually, my brother's lot is right on the border. A stone wall separates his pig pen from Maine. I am cutting his pine after the next lot is done.

Advancing age is the best reason to get a machine that takes a lot of work out of it for you.
People love them Timberjacks, you'd have no trouble selling that.
Best thing I ever did for myself is get this grapple.


----------



## porsche965

I'm really expecting that Husky will get the 576 and other ATs right in short order. Great concept, as Stihl's MS441C, give them time and they'll be next to perfect. Shed some weight and lookout Sthil !

We need them both (Companies) to keep pressing the envelope of development for more great saws to enjoy. What a great time in Chainsaw advancement IMO.


----------



## mingo

*Trucking*

Short hauled logs today loaded to trailers and delivered a load of firewood.View attachment 215408
View attachment 215409
View attachment 215410
View attachment 215411
View attachment 215412
5 pictures


----------



## hardmaple

I know what you mean, we got a grapple and a cable for the real steep stuff.We have been bunching for a couple weeks on one job,cant do any skidding until it freezes upgood,it is a government job.But the other crew over on the other job has been skidding for a few weeks.It just depends on how the weather has been from one side of the mountain to the other.


----------



## mingo

Couple of more picturesView attachment 215413
View attachment 215414


----------



## mingo

Great day to be working in the woods today frozen ground 44 degrees no snow can't get any better. I have been using my 7900 on the landing to cut up logs today it started to act up wouldn't idle down dropped it off at the saw shop on the way home he thinks it has an air leak those 7900 always have issues. Some pics from todayView attachment 215588
View attachment 215589


----------



## Oldtimer

Careful Mingo....the Dolmar brigade will come crashing down on you if you dis Dolmar any more.

I have said the same about them. Powerful, heavy, fall to pieces a lot.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Careful Mingo....the Dolmar brigade will come crashing down on you if you dis Dolmar any more.
> 
> I have said the same about them. Powerful, heavy, fall to pieces a lot.



I know they run great for a while and I'll start thinking this isn't a bad saw then something will go wrong with them and snap me back into reality that they just are not a dependable saw.


----------



## MacLaren

Cool pics Mingo. Glad your liking the 576AT. I loved the one i ran. A ton of power she had. And smooth as silk to boot.


----------



## mingo

MacLaren said:


> Cool pics Mingo. Glad your liking the 576AT. I loved the one i ran. A ton of power she had. And smooth as silk to boot.



I do like it the av system is great and it has good power, but every once in a while it will flood seems to do it after you fill it up. It was over 50 degrees today sure doesn't feel like January last year I was waist deep in snow at this time.


----------



## MacLaren

mingo said:


> I do like it the av system is great and it has good power, but every once in a while it will flood seems to do it after you fill it up.



Really? I tell ya when i say a ton of power, I mean it. For a stock saw she is great. A very wide powerband for sure. A 576AT is a great saw IMHO.


----------



## mingo

*Flooding*

The 576a/t flooded again today. Was running fine all morning then after lunch went to start it and saw gas coming out of the muffler. Pulled the plug and dried it off turned it over a few times without the plug put it back in and it started after a few pulls with the air cleaner off. Ran ok rest of the afternoon except a couple of times when it wouldn't idle. It's got me puzzled. Maybe it has something to do with the breather seems to do it with the tank full.


----------



## funky sawman

sounds like a faulty inlet needle in the carb, get the carb pressure tested, and put in a new needle no matter what you find


----------



## Oldtimer

That's exactly what happened to my 575, it would flood really bad, fill the muffler right up.
I thought it was a vent issue. Not.
It was the carb, it was junk. Put in a "rebuild" kit @ dealer, JUNK.
$140 later, new carb, ran perfect again.

Ethanol. 

Use the ethanol treatment religiously. Willing to bet your saw has an ethanol related issue.
I have this new carb here on the now junked 575..it's yours if you want it. Don't know if it'll work on an AT.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> That's exactly what happened to my 575, it would flood really bad, fill the muffler right up.
> I thought it was a vent issue. Not.
> It was the carb, it was junk. Put in a "rebuild" kit @ dealer, JUNK.
> $140 later, new carb, ran perfect again.
> 
> Ethanol.
> 
> Use the ethanol treatment religiously. Willing to bet your saw has an ethanol related issue.
> I have this new carb here on the now junked 575..it's yours if you want it. Don't know if it'll work on an AT.



Thanks for the offer I have a carb off a 575 parts saw. I had to truck in the morning, but the saw ran fine this afternoon. I always treat my gas star tron and stabilView attachment 216470


----------



## mingo

Here's a couple of pictures from today.View attachment 216471
View attachment 216472


----------



## Oldtimer

Look at the twist on that old swamp maple. Yikes! Imagine cutting that to 20" and then splitting it with a maul! Tougher than a boiled owl!


----------



## mingo

Your right about that there is a lot of ugly soft maple on this job. The 576 ran trouble free today, but my dolmar 7900 wouldn't rev up the other one wouldn't rev down what joke.


----------



## mingo

funky sawman said:


> sounds like a faulty inlet needle in the carb, get the carb pressure tested, and put in a new needle no matter what you find



Thanks for the input, how do you go about pressure checking the carb?


----------



## Dalmatian90

> Look at the twist on that old swamp maple. Yikes!



What do you do with the soft maple? Sell it for firewood? Or just cutting it to get it out of the way?

I burn a lot since I have a lot, but I always hate it when I'm cutting in a grove of the twisted stuff because it's a heck of a lot of work to split by hand for the amount of heat I get


----------



## mingo

Dalmatian90 said:


> What do you do with the soft maple? Sell it for firewood? Or just cutting it to get it out of the way?
> 
> I burn a lot since I have a lot, but I always hate it when I'm cutting in a grove of the twisted stuff because it's a heck of a lot of work to split by hand for the amount of heat I get



The bigger wood that is wormy or rotten goes for pulp the smaller straight stuff goes for firewood, and the rest gets shipped for logs.


----------



## mingo

Storm here today snow, changing to freezing rain, changing to rain, with high winds got about 4 inches of snow before it changed over. Put a new chain ck72/84, sprocket, and chain guide on the 576.View attachment 216925
View attachment 216926
View attachment 216927
3 pics


----------



## mingo

Wind was blowing pretty good today gusts up to 40mph. Decided to go around and cut some high stumps I had left for bumps on a section that I had finished. Used my 372 with heated handles that I bought in 04, I just use this saw in the winters. When it was about a month old a stick came in the cab of the skidder an broke the rear handle on the curve at the bottom. I bent a piece of coat hanger and stuck it in the break and then epoxied it over and taped it up has been good ever since. It has a small muffler mod and I never have had a problem with this saw maybe changed a couple of av mounts but thats it heated handles still work great. Started snowing like crazy on the way home.View attachment 217189
View attachment 217190
2pics


----------



## mingo

*F*

Talked to the dealer about the 576A/T flooding he said they had some trouble in the 576 but not in the autotune.Told me the needle was sticking and try putting a cap full of injection cleaner in the gas. Said there having problems because of the gas. Has anyone tried injection cleaner in their saws?


----------



## huskyhank

Try a little Seafoam in the gas for a tank or two.


----------



## mingo

huskyhank said:


> Try a little Seafoam in the gas for a tank or two.



Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## mingo

Was -9 this morning the 576 fired right up I was wondering because the 575 of mine always started hard when it was cold. Since I've had the off and on flooding problem I always start it with the coke off, and if doesn't fire after a couple of pulls I pull the choke out. Today it fired with the first 1/2 pull no coke. It did flood once today had to dry the plug off and after about six pulls holding the trigger it fired. One other thing the throttle locked open on it I thought maybe the cable had got ice in it, but when I pulled the cover saw that a screw had come loose lodged between the throttle lever and the autotune electronics. Have to check those screws.View attachment 217906
View attachment 217907
View attachment 217908
3pics


----------



## mingo

Skidder started hard today when it sits in the cold that extra day it really makes a difference. Here is a few more pictures the first one is on my way to the job that is Mt.Greylock in the background.View attachment 217912
View attachment 217913
View attachment 217915
View attachment 217916
4pictures


----------



## Oldtimer

I wish I had a dollar for every time I have boosted right to the starter on my machines.
It was -12 here last night, and it was 2:30 before I got the JD started...might have a bit to do with the circa 2005 batteries. New ones are on the list.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time I have boosted right to the starter on my machines.
> It was -12 here last night, and it was 2:30 before I got the JD started...might have a bit to do with the circa 2005 batteries. New ones are on the list.



My battery box is in the cab behind the seat is a pain to get to. I found it's a lot easier to go rigt to the starter, that's where you want the juice to go any how. I put new batteries in last year and I didn't get it started until 11. Dumped 5 gallons of kero in Saturday to make sure I didn't have a gel problems with the fuel. Going to be in the forties today with rain crazy weather.


----------



## Slamm

Mingo thanks for reporting on the 576AT.

As far as the hard starting on the skidders. I would recommend Amsoil 5w-30 or 5w-40 synthetic (I've used both for years) and when/if you have the injectors rebuild, have them set the pop off pressures higher. I have two John Deere 540B's and one CAT 518 that the glow plugs don't work on and I don't even own a can of ether. The John Deere's have been in -10-15 degree stuff in Iowa and never used ether or extra batteries to start them. They start like gasoline engines in the cold.

The Amsoil really helps, between the two JD 540B's I had Rotella 15w-40 and Amsoil in the other one and the synthetic really turned much quicker when cold.

Just an idea,

Sam


----------



## mingo

Slamm said:


> Mingo thanks for reporting on the 576AT.
> 
> As far as the hard starting on the skidders. I would recommend Amsoil 5w-30 or 5w-40 synthetic (I've used both for years) and when/if you have the injectors rebuild, have them set the pop off pressures higher. I have two John Deere 540B's and one CAT 518 that the glow plugs don't work on and I don't even own a can of ether. The John Deere's have been in -10-15 degree stuff in Iowa and never used ether or extra batteries to start them. They start like gasoline engines in the cold.
> 
> The Amsoil really helps, between the two JD 540B's I had Rotella 15w-40 and Amsoil in the other one and the synthetic really turned much quicker when cold.
> 
> Just an idea,
> 
> Sam



Thanks Slamm I sure it would turn over a lot faster with synthetic than the Rotella 15w-40 that I have in it. The Detroit Diesel is different from the Cat and Deere it's a 2cycle engine no intake valves no injection pump. Large volume of air is forced in through ports in the liners by way of a blower or supercharger. It has what is called a unit injector which works off a rocker arm. The large amounts of cold air being forced into the cylinder is why it usually needs a shot of starting fluid. In the 70's and 80's Detroit wanted you to run straight 40w year round. Had heater hoses on the pickup that plugged into the skidder and it circulated coolant between the two. Had to be careful if you reved the pickup to quick you could crack the heads on the pickup.


----------



## mingo

-2 this morning, put an oregon 72ck semi skip on the other day. I usually run 72jg full skip,but I got a good buy on the ck loops. The ck did not cut that great out of the box, but after I round filed it and took the rakers down using a file-o-plate I really like the way it cuts doesn't seem to grab when loping the small brush down like the jg. Picked up my 7900 that was flooding from the saw shop they said the diaphragm in the carb was bad. The other 7900 with an air leak they said the rubber boot on the carb was cracked and had one on order. We'll see how long they go before there's another problem with them.


----------



## Slamm

mingo said:


> Thanks Slamm I sure it would turn over a lot faster with synthetic than the Rotella 15w-40 that I have in it. The Detroit Diesel is different from the Cat and Deere it's a 2cycle engine no intake valves no injection pump. Large volume of air is forced in through ports in the liners by way of a blower or supercharger. It has what is called a unit injector which works off a rocker arm. The large amounts of cold air being forced into the cylinder is why it usually needs a shot of starting fluid. In the 70's and 80's Detroit wanted you to run straight 40w year round. Had heater hoses on the pickup that plugged into the skidder and it circulated coolant between the two. Had to be careful if you reved the pickup to quick you could crack the heads on the pickup.



Those heater hoses are sure handy, my buddy Bert had a set on his truck and his 540A Skidder, we'd sit in the warm truck for a little while and then go hit the starter and it'd start right away, if I worked in colder areas I would sure make a set and have them on everything. His were just flat couplings and hydraulic hose, very easy to make, never spilled a drop.

As a note to others, make sure you have clean fluid in your skidder and truck so that you don't ruin one or the other or both, a coolant filter would be a good idea, you would only need the filter on one or the other, really.

Good luck, Mingo, let us know how the Dolmars go.

I think I will be back to logging or at least getting the equipment ready for the mud, ice, snow, rain and whatever else we get in February, LOL.

Sam


----------



## mingo

Got the 7900 back last night fire it up this morning to cut up first hitch and it won't idle. Crank the idle screw up and it runs great until it runs out of gas fill it up, and it won't start. Grab the 372 and finish cutting up the hitch. Come out with the next hitch and the 7900 fires right up go figure. The 576a/t has been running great the last couple of days no flooding problems what so ever. I did put a little injection cleaner in the tank a few days ago, but who knows if that worked or not. Few pics from today.View attachment 218671
View attachment 218676
View attachment 218677
View attachment 218678
4 pictures


----------



## mingo

View attachment 219889
View attachment 219890
View attachment 219891
View attachment 219892
Thermostat was stuck open on the skidder so I had to change that this morning. That is the second thermostat from Napa that I had go bad. Got this one from Detroit Diesel it's made by Fel Pro. The 576 has been running very good, haven't had any flooding problems with it as of late. Here's some pics from today.


----------



## Oldtimer

mingo said:


> Got the 7900 back last night fire it up this morning to cut up first hitch and it won't idle. Crank the idle screw up and it runs great until it runs out of gas fill it up, and it won't start. Grab the 372 and finish cutting up the hitch. Come out with the next hitch and the 7900 fires right up go figure. The 576a/t has been running great the last couple of days no flooding problems what so ever. I did put a little injection cleaner in the tank a few days ago, but who knows if that worked or not. Few pics from today.View attachment 218671
> View attachment 218676
> View attachment 218677
> View attachment 218678
> 4 pictures



I saw that choker-poker and got the piss shivers! I could buy a nice pair of work boots with what I spent on those things only to lose them 2 days after buying them...


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> I saw that choker-poker and got the piss shivers! I could buy a nice pair of work boots with what I spent on those things only to lose them 2 days after buying them...



I used to tie orange ribbon on them but I found pink duct tape is more durable. I have had that one for quite a few years. I will forget to pick it up after using it every other day and have to go back and look for it, but the pink tape saves a lot of time. I'm also a big fan of painting my axes fluorescent orange or pink, and like to wrap the pink duct tape around the handle just under the head.


----------



## Oldtimer

mingo said:


> I used to tie orange ribbon on them but I found pink duct tape is more durable. I have had that one for quite a few years. I will forget to pick it up after using it every other day and have to go back and look for it, but the pink tape saves a lot of time. I'm also a big fan of painting my axes fluorescent orange or pink, and like to wrap the pink duct tape around the handle just under the head.



For the love of God Mingo, go get a decent D/A grapple for yourself! Like I said before, the TJ will sell quick!

Ranger 666 Skidder


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> For the love of God Mingo, go get a decent D/A grapple for yourself! Like I said before, the TJ will sell quick!
> 
> Ranger 666 Skidder



I can't sell my TJ it's a 1977 I bought it in 79 it's almost paid for LOL.


----------



## Oldtimer

2 more payments!


----------



## stihl 440

mingo said:


> View attachment 214440
> Here's an open face on a hard maple with a bore cut.View attachment 214441
> View attachment 214442



Double bore cut?..good job..i see you use the notch secret too...an aumishman taught me that a long time ago..because i didnt know how he was meeting his bore cuts exactly all the time..i asked him and he showed me. I can also meet them without it though..doesnt really matter though..the other way is faster although.


----------



## 385XP

mingo said:


> Got the 7900 back last night fire it up this morning to cut up first hitch and it won't idle. Crank the idle screw up and it runs great until it runs out of gas fill it up, and it won't start. Grab the 372 and finish cutting up the hitch. Come out with the next hitch and the 7900 fires right up go figure. The 576a/t has been running great the last couple of days no flooding problems what so ever. I did put a little injection cleaner in the tank a few days ago, but who knows if that worked or not. Few pics from today.View attachment 218671
> View attachment 218676
> View attachment 218677
> View attachment 218678
> 4 pictures



I had 3 7900 that did the samething. They were in the shop several times each. When they run they rungood but i dont have time to babysit a saw so i got rid of them. I bough a 576 at a month ago and i like it a lot after i opened the exhaust up.I like how it starts in two pulls no matter how cold it is.


----------



## mingo

385XP said:


> I had 3 7900 that did the samething. They were in the shop several times each. When they run they rungood but i dont have time to babysit a saw so i got rid of them. I bough a 576 at a month ago and i like it a lot after i opened the exhaust up.I like how it starts in two pulls no matter how cold it is.



I bought a 575 when they first came out it was a dog and had quite bit trouble with it was one of reasons I tried the dolmar. Really like the 576 autotune smooth and good power.


----------



## mingo

Loaded a couple of Canadian trailers the other day here are some pictures.View attachment 220137
View attachment 220138
View attachment 220139
View attachment 220140
View attachment 220141
5pictures


----------



## ihookem

How does the 441 compare to the 576? I was on the fence a few years back and went with the Stihl so I could swap bars and loops. I also looked at the 7900 and passed.


----------



## mingo

I have never run a 441,but I have heard good things about them don't think you could go wrong with either one. I would stay away from the 7900.


----------



## mingo

This ash tree had quite a bit of side and back lean and I wanted to swing it around a hard maple. Was going to push it with the skidder, but was able to wedge over. When I'm just cutting I carry a 3 1/2 lb ax with a 20" handle tucked in the back of my wedge belt. On the skidder I carry a 4 lb council with a 28" handle. That extra 8 inches and half pound makes a world of difference when driving wedges.View attachment 220504
View attachment 220505
View attachment 220507
I have lost my share of these battles it's nice when you win one once in a while. 3 pictures


----------



## Samlock

You've got all the colors on one stump there. It looks like there's been a fair battle.


----------



## mingo

Load of hardwood pulp and a cable repair.View attachment 220919
View attachment 220920
View attachment 220921
3 pictures


----------



## Oldtimer

I never had any luck with those cable ends. They always pulled right off. So, I just tied a knot in the cable, backed onto it with the rear tire, and winched it tight. Then I cut off the tail with the cable cutter.


----------



## Oldtimer

Where do you send the 8' pulp Mingo? Up here, I'd have sent some of those off to the mill as pallet.


----------



## Slamm

I never could get those ends to work either, the modest 540B would just pull them off, so I use the knots too, I also hate those cable cutters. I use a Dewalt 18V grinder with a cut off wheel, much easier and nice smooth cut, but I have since switched to the synthetic cable (Amsteel Blue) and now cut my "cable" with my pocket knife, LOL.

Keep the pics coming Mingo, looks good.

Sam


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Where do you send the 8' pulp Mingo? Up here, I'd have sent some of those off to the mill as pallet.



There is a wood yard in Russell Ma. they use to take pine, hemlock,and poplar, but all they take now is 8' hardwood. It's about 25 miles from my job. Most of the pulp is rotten butt ends or wormy soft maple which nobodys seems to want for logs any more. Like to put the rotten ends to the rear so it doesn't look that bad going down the road.


----------



## mingo

Slamm said:


> I never could get those ends to work either, the modest 540B would just pull them off, so I use the knots too, I also hate those cable cutters. I use a Dewalt 18V grinder with a cut off wheel, much easier and nice smooth cut, but I have since switched to the synthetic cable (Amsteel Blue) and now cut my "cable" with my pocket knife, LOL.
> 
> Keep the pics coming Mingo, looks good.
> 
> Sam



I have had good luck with those cable ends like them better than the knot. The grinder does do a nice job. Have a Gearmatic 19 winch on the skidder and the ends seem to stay on maybe I'm not pulling as big a hitch as you guys.


----------



## Jacob J.

mingo said:


> I have never run a 441,but I have heard good things about them don't think you could go wrong with either one. I would stay away from the 7900.



The logging outfits here aren't having good luck with the 441. There's two outfits using them on the landings and they're falling apart.


----------



## forestryworks

Jacob J. said:


> The logging outfits here aren't having good luck with the 441. There's two outfits using them on the landings and they're falling apart.



They using the regular 441 or the "auto tune"?


----------



## madhatte

Sure am glad I was able to get a couple of the 440's while they were availble (are they still?) -- been running the snot outta them ever since I got 'em and they just keep askin' for more.


----------



## mingo

Loaded a trailer this morning the guy showed up with a 2012 Pete nice truck. Went down hill after that. Went in the woods to get my first hitch, and the throttle sticks open on the skidder. Thought I had a stuck injector, but turns out to be a governor problem. The good thing was it was 50 today. Headed down the Mass Pike tomorrow to get it fixed.View attachment 221028
View attachment 221029
View attachment 221031
3 pictures


----------



## Oldtimer

That sucks Mingo. Time to swap in a 5 cyl Deutz!


----------



## mingo

Got down to RCS diesel early this morning and they jumped right on it. Found out it had a broken riser bearing. They had it fixed and I was out of there in a couple of hours. Lucky with the weather it was 50 yesterday and today which made life a lot easier for taking it apart and putting it to back together. Had to dodge some rain today, but had it all together and running by 4. Tomorrow I have to get a tire fixed.View attachment 221211
View attachment 221212
View attachment 221213
View attachment 221214
4 pictures


----------



## Oldtimer

Mingo, what size tire on that? I have an 18.4 x 26 TJ rim here you can have if it fits and you want it. Maybe have a spare next time?


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Mingo, what size tire on that? I have an 18.4 x 26 TJ rim here you can have if it fits and you want it. Maybe have a spare next time?



Thanks for the offer I have 18.4 x 34s I do have a spare down at my shop, but I just brought this one down to the tire shop and they put a new tube in cost more to fix the tire than fixing the governor. Handy to have a log truck when fooling with skidder tires.View attachment 221324
View attachment 221325
View attachment 221326
View attachment 221328
View attachment 221329
5 pictures


----------



## Oldtimer

That's cheating!

Back in the day, I had a flat on the # 2 Tree farmer, which ran 23.1 x 26 rubber...
I dropped the chain, took off the rim/tire, rolled it to the flatbed F250, lifted it on there, had it healed, took it back off, rolled it back, put it on, then put the chain back on...alone...my bag hangs 1" lower to this day.


----------



## DavdH

I've used a loader or our swinging grapple skidder to take them off and load them. We have a spare on the landing usually sometimes we have it at the shop. We have to haul ours on a truck. Usually if I have a flat the skidder is flopped as a result or because of the flat and I need more than a tire and wheel.


----------



## mingo

Back in the woods today after being down for 2 View attachment 221563
View attachment 221564
View attachment 221565
View attachment 221566
View attachment 221567
1/2 days. The weather has been warm for this time of year in the 40's today. Last year at this time had snow up to my waist. Spent more time plowing the truck load than I did cutting and skidding. Few pictures from today. 5 pictures


----------



## Oldtimer

Mingo, do you generally cut for a forester, or do you also buy stumpage yourself?
I know you can get by working for a forester, but you won't be buying a steak dinner every night with the money.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Mingo, do you generally cut for a forester, or do you also buy stumpage yourself?
> I know you can get by working for a forester, but you won't be buying a steak dinner every night with the money.



This job a forester marked he likes my work and gives me first shot, but I do buy stumpage also. This job is mostly fair to low grade hdw sawlogs and firewood. When I was looking at this job my neighbor walking distance from me had his timber marked and wanted me to cut it. His lot had 200M feet on it, about 100M feet of hemlock, 50m of so so soft maple, and the rest pine, hdw, and poplar. One landing was right next to the road the other where most of the timber lay had a long truck road you would have plow and sand to keep open I told him to put it out to bid he would do a lot better, because my hemlock market isn't that good. A guy with a handset sawmill bought it. I'm glad I didn't take that job it would of taken me forever to finish it, and the the truck road would of been a battle everyday.


----------



## mingo

This has been a really nice winter to log hardly any snow frozen ground in the teens at night 30's during the day no bugs, leaves, heat doesn't get much better than this.View attachment 223334
View attachment 223335
View attachment 223336
View attachment 223337
View attachment 223338
5 pictures


----------



## Cletuspsc

The cuts look like how Ed Denham marks wood, I like cutting strips like that, makes it fast with a buncher.


----------



## mingo

Cletuspsc said:


> The cuts look like how Ed Denham marks wood, I like cutting strips like that, makes it fast with a buncher.



This is not one of Ed's jobs, but your right he does mark like this, but this forester doen't put ribbons around save trees. The jobs I have done for Ed Mark or Scott have marked them.


----------



## mingo

Going to bring the 576 into the dealer started flooding again. I don't think it has anything to do with the autotune part. When you get it running it runs fine even whe you see gas coming out of the muffler so i think the autotune part is doing it's job. Maybe I shouldn't set it next to the dolmars ar night.View attachment 225008
View attachment 225009
View attachment 225010
View attachment 225011
4 pictures


----------



## stmonnat

You know what year your saw was made I have a 09 that I bought from shaw which is about 40 minutes from boonville I love mine


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> You know what year your saw was made I have a 09 that I bought from shaw which is about 40 minutes from boonville I love mine


Mine was made in 2011 I like it, but don't like the flooding problem I have had with it lately it's at the dealer see if they can get it fixed.


----------



## stmonnat

Ya this damn gas we got is causing more problems then we could ever amagin if I don't use my high octane in a week I get rid of it


----------



## Oldtimer

Startron or Stabil in every can of gas, just a little bit, maybe a tea-spoon to a gallon.
I treat 25 gallons of sawgas with one small bottle of star-tron. $7.00..
No more problems, and the gas will keep for 8-9 months easily.


----------



## stmonnat

Have you heard anything on the 576 at


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> Have you heard anything on the 576 at[/QUOT
> 
> Husky dropped the saw shop where I used to get my saws, so I had to bring it over to the dealer on the other side of town they sell everything from chainsaws to bulldozers. I called Sarurday and was told they had just started working on it and they thought there was crap in th the carburetor. You don't get to talk to the guy that does the work on them. If I get a chance I'll give them a call tomorrow. I've been busy replacing the head on the skidder and hauling some logs for another logger while I've been down.


----------



## stmonnat

Well that don't sound to bad hope you get the ol girl back soon


----------



## mingo

Called he dealer on the 576a/t told me they are ordering a new carb the welch plug loosened up and that was causing the flooding the good news is it is covered by the warranty the bad news is it won't be ready till the end of next week. 372 get ready your going into the starting rotation.


----------



## stmonnat

I am willing to bet the old veteron will be ready to play


----------



## mingo

View attachment 227345
View attachment 227346
View attachment 227347
Had to replace the head on the skidder one of the small lines from the radiator expansion tank was blocked in the elbow were goes into the thermostat housing causing it to get air bound. I thought it was a thermostat problem because of the readings on the temp gauge. Found the real problem when I took the head off. In the first two pictures you can see where blow by from the compression seals were burning the white water seals in the last picture shows the new head installed the rubber line on the side of the valve cover was the one that was plugged.


----------



## MacLaren

mingo said:


> Called he dealer on the 576a/t told me they are ordering a new carb the welch plug loosened up and that was causing the flooding the good news is it is covered by the warranty the bad news is it won't be ready till the end of next week. 372 get ready your going into the starting rotation.



Thats good to hear that she was covered by warranty. I would imagine that will solve your problems with the 576AT Mingo. I bet she sure is a nice saw to run everyday.


----------



## Oldtimer

mingo said:


> View attachment 227345
> View attachment 227346
> View attachment 227347
> Had to replace the head on the skidder one of the small lines from the radiator expansion tank was blocked in the elbow were goes into the thermostat housing causing it to get air bound. I thought it was a thermostat problem because of the readings on the temp gauge. Found the real problem when I took the head off. In the first two pictures you can see where blow by from the compression seals were burning the white water seals in the last picture shows the new head installed the rubber line on the side of the valve cover was the one that was plugged.



What was the final cost to do the repairs?


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> What was the final cost to do the repairs?



2 grand new head,valves, injector tubes, injector lines, and had a mechanic come and help me put the head on adjust the valves and injectors and set the rack. I took the head off.


----------



## mingo

MacLaren said:


> Thats good to hear that she was covered by warranty. I would imagine that will solve your problems with the 576AT Mingo. I bet she sure is a nice saw to run everyday.



It is a nice saw to run and when it was flooding the hard part was getting it to run. You would have to pull the plug and dry it off, but once it started the electronic carb would lean it out enough so you could work with it the saw would smoke a little, but still would cut pretty good. I think the electronic part is doing the job. I'm not a big fan of the zama carbs the dolmars have them and I have had trouble with those.


----------



## Oldtimer

$2 large to fix a skidder is pretty cheap these days.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> $2 large to fix a skidder is pretty cheap these days.



When you can do most of the work yourself you can save money and time that's the advantage of owning an older machine you don't have to get the dealer out there with his computer.


----------



## Oldtimer

Did she pick up some extra power after the new head?

Friends of mine bought and ran a 230D for a while...we called it the "Valdez" because it leaked so much oil.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Did she pick up some extra power after the new head?
> 
> Friends of mine bought and ran a 230D for a while...we called it the "Valdez" because it leaked so much oil.



It did, like night and day. I ran it for month with the bad head I was trying to make to spring break up, so I could move it down to my shop and change the head there. It started to push oil out of the dip stick, so I had no choice, but to change it on site. They will leak alot of oil when they get close to rebuild time. I was told the blower causes a lot of internal pressure which causes the leaks when things get worn. They are famous for being loud and leaky.


----------



## funky sawman

Thats why they call them Driptroits


----------



## mingo

View attachment 227609
The new line up 372 in the woods 394 working the landing while the 576a/t is in the shop waiting to get a new carb.


----------



## mingo

Few pictures from todayView attachment 227610
View attachment 227611
View attachment 227612
View attachment 227613
4 pictures


----------



## Slamm

Pics look good.

Around here those skidder engines are called "Screaming Detroits", I once skid one hill while another guy skid another hill and he had one of those loud things. I could hear him over the top of my "no muffler" 540B and he was 1/3 of a mile away in the woods, LOL. That thing would make your ears bleed. I was told, you run them like you stole them, LOL.

They are nice with a low "get in" step height. That is one thing the 540B suck at for cable skidding you have to jump out of the sky each and every time to get out of the thing.

Later,

Sam


----------



## mingo

Slamm said:


> Pics look good.
> 
> Around here those skidder engines are called "Screaming Detroits", I once skid one hill while another guy skid another hill and he had one of those loud things. I could hear him over the top of my "no muffler" 540B and he was 1/3 of a mile away in the woods, LOL. That thing would make your ears. I was told, you run them like you stole them, LOL.
> 
> They are nice with a low "get in" step height. That is one thing the 540B suck at for cable skidding you have to jump out of the sky each and every time to get out of the thing.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Sam



Your talking about the 200 series Timberjacks we called them side saddle because you could only get in from the left side. Very low center of gravity they work well on steep ground, and the 240 model would really pull. They were also famous for slamming your head on the roll cage.


----------



## stmonnat

What's the status on the saw is she back in the game


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> What's the status on the saw is she back in the game



I called them after work today said the saw was fixed i'll pick it up on Monday.


----------



## stmonnat

Awesome can't Waite to here how it's running for ya wish you the best of luck


----------



## mingo

Was able to pick up the 576a/t yesterday afternoon. Made a few cuts with it there was some gas still in the muffler that burned off it ran good. What I really noticed after running 372's for a couple of weeks was how smooth the 576 is. Granted the my 372's are pretty old the newest I bought was in 06,but the difference jumps right out as soon as you rev the 576 up.View attachment 228291
View attachment 228292
View attachment 228293
View attachment 228294
View attachment 228295
5 pictures


----------



## stmonnat

Recently I put a total super bar and a semi chisel stihl chain on mine makes for a pretty sweet set up


----------



## tramp bushler

What is a total super bar ?


----------



## Oldtimer

mingo said:


> Was able to pick up the 576a/t yesterday afternoon. Made a few cuts with it there was some gas still in the muffler that burned off it ran good. What I really noticed after running 372's for a couple of weeks was how smooth the 576 is. Granted the my 372's are pretty old the newest I bought was in 06,but the difference jumps right out as soon as you rev the 576 up.View attachment 228291
> View attachment 228292
> View attachment 228293
> View attachment 228294
> View attachment 228295
> 5 pictures



The smoothness and extra power are why I always reccomend it over a 372. There's really no reason to buy a 372 now except maybe because you already have a lot of spare parts for one.
I was told by the dealer here the early autotunes had issues, and needed new carbs..your's must have been one.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> The smoothness and extra power are why I always reccomend it over a 372. There's really no reason to buy a 372 now except maybe because you already have a lot of spare parts for one.
> I was told by the dealer here the early autotunes had issues, and needed new carbs..your's must have been one.



I agree the 372 was the most reliable saw ever built, but since they now have the same engine as the 576 your better off with the 576 it has a superior AV system. My 576 was built in 011, so maybe the carb is the Achilles Heel. I did go 6 months before I had a problem thats about 4 1/2 months longer than the 7900's.


----------



## MacLaren

mingo said:


> I agree the 372 was the most reliable saw ever built, but since they now have the same engine as the 576 your better off with the 576 it has a superior AV system. My 576 was built in 011, so maybe the carb is the Achilles Heel. I did go 6 months before I had a problem thats about 4 1/2 months longer than the 7900's.



I agree 110% men! Running the 562xp I have really spoils me. I tell ya, its pretty darn cool when ya have a saw with better AV than a 372!
Not to mention the power of an autotune saw. I was runnin the 2171 SS (75cc) together this weekend, and its really something at how close that 59cc saw will keep up with the 75cc 2171 I have. And a lot smoother. The 5 series Husqvarna saws are awesome IMHO.


----------



## tramp bushler

Having never run a 576 I can't say . But since the 372 W is so smooth I don't see the need . Also there must b something wrong with your 2171 . Unless your Husky is running a few thousand rpm faster in the cut . 16 ccs is Alot of difference . 

I'm planning on putting Big Bore 83 cc jugs on my 460 Stihls . Displacement is a great thing . 

The 372W is smooth fast dependable and powerful . I hope they keep making them .


----------



## mingo

MacLaren said:


> I agree 110% men! Running the 562xp I have really spoils me. I tell ya, its pretty darn cool when ya have a saw with better AV than a 372!
> Not to mention the power of an autotune saw. I was runnin the 2171 SS (75cc) together this weekend, and its really something at how close that 59cc saw will keep up with the 75cc 2171 I have. And a lot smoother. The 5 series Husqvarna saws are awesome IMHO.



When my skidder was down I picked up some trucking for another logger, and they had a 562that they let me try out I was really impressed with it had a lot of snap.


----------



## mingo

tramp bushler said:


> Having never run a 576 I can't say . But since the 372 W is so smooth I don't see the need . Also there must b something wrong with your 2171 . Unless your Husky is running a few thousand rpm faster in the cut . 16 ccs is Alot of difference .
> 
> I'm planning on putting Big Bore 83 cc jugs on my 460 Stihls . Displacement is a great thing .
> 
> The 372W is smooth fast dependable and powerful . I hope they keep making them .



If you ever get the chance you should try out the 576. Before I bought mine I tried out the 372, 576, and the 576a/t side by side and you could tell the autotune was better in the cut than the other two. When you first pick up the 576 it feels heavier and more bulky than the 372, but once you run it for a little bit you forget all about that.


----------



## Oldtimer

The 576 is a superior saw vs the 372 in every way but heft. And like Mingo said, it's a non issue after 15 minutes.


----------



## stmonnat

The 372xp is a great saw well should say legendary saw but it does seem pretty cool to run these new saws they are so user friendly and just a work of art the competition better step up or they will be tasting dust for a very long time


----------



## Slamm

stmonnat said:


> The 372xp is a great saw well should say legendary saw but it does seem pretty cool to run these new saws they are so user friendly and just a work of art the competition better step up or they will be tasting dust for a very long time



LOL, I'd say the Stihl 441 CM holds it own quite nicely.

Sam


----------



## Oldtimer

Stihl need a lesson in saw balance. They always run, and run hard, but the balance is not nearly as good as a Husky. IMO..


----------



## tramp bushler

Husky's problem in Alaska is dealerships . I only know of 2 good , stocking dealers . 1 in Ketchikan and 1 in Fairbanks . Not alot of oppirtunity to try out a saw . Lot of good Stihl dealers around . .

How does the 576 handle longer bars ?


----------



## mingo

tramp bushler said:


> Husky's problem in Alaska is dealerships . I only know of 2 good , stocking dealers . 1 in Ketchikan and 1 in Fairbanks . Not alot of oppirtunity to try out a saw . Lot of good Stihl dealers around . .
> 
> How does the 576 handle longer bars ?



I run a 24" with jg or ck chain and it handles it fine I would say 75% of the loggers around here use 20" bars. I know you guys like 28" and up if the 372's can handle the longer bars the 576 should have no problem because it's a stronger saw than the orginal 372's.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Stihl need a lesson in saw balance. They always run, and run hard, but the balance is not nearly as good as a Husky. IMO..



The last time I owned Stihl's was close to 30 years ago ran super 45s they had crank seal problems and the air filter would load up with chips because it was located on the bottom right hand corner where it would catch all the chips coming off the chain. Went to a 910 Jonsred that had some issues, after that 281 Huskies, and have had Huskies ever since except for the dark period when I tried Dolmars, but I'm back to Husky now. Stihl must make a pretty good product,becuase a lot of loggers on this site use them. I don't think you can go wrong with either Stihl or Husqvarna there the best of what's out there.


----------



## tramp bushler

Normally I run 32" and am goind back to 36" as my back doesn't handle short bars too good . .
I have a 20" on my 372 this winter as it will fit on the floor of the Terex behind my feet . But I don't do alit of cutting with it . A 372W with a 32" is a real good all around saw and bar . It handles an 8 tooth speocket and keeps enough chainspeed with semi skip 3/8.

Does the 576 have a 2 barrel carb like the 441 Stihl does ?


----------



## mingo

tramp bushler said:


> Normally I run 32" and am goind back to 36" as my back doesn't handle short bars too good . .
> I have a 20" on my 372 this winter as it will fit on the floor of the Terex behind my feet . But I don't do alit of cutting with it . A 372W with a 32" is a real good all around saw and bar . It handles an 8 tooth speocket and keeps enough chainspeed with semi skip 3/8.
> 
> Does the 576 have a 2 barrel carb like the 441 Stihl does ?



It does the trouble is it's not a Holley it's a ZamaView attachment 228597


----------



## tramp bushler

The problem with new saw development is too much BS .by now they should have saws out that are making 10-12 horse power at 18-20,000 rpm that weigh 10# or less power head weight . . That cost $1,000.00 or less that burn less than 3 gal. Of gas in 7 hours and that will last an 8 month cutting season . 

All else is BS . .

Pandering to liberals . 




There . Now that I got that off my chest .


----------



## mingo

Brought the 576 back to the shop today. Has a hesitation when it revs up from idle, and sounds like it's breaking down in the cut put a new plug in, but didn't help. I put 3 tanks through it thinking maybe the electronics had to adjust. Why couldn't they just keep making the old style 372's life was so much simpler.


----------



## stmonnat

Where did you buy it and what did they say when you brought it back


----------



## Slamm

Time to see how long a 441 CM would last, I'd be interested to see if your "mojo" would mess up one of those, as I don't think anyone has had any problems with them ...... that I know of. My dealer has sold a lot of them and they haven't heard anything but good back from them.

Be interesting,

Sam


----------



## stmonnat

I'm about to punish the living hell outa mine hope it makes you feel better


----------



## Oldtimer

I'll be buying a carb 576XP. That Auto-tune is for the birds.


----------



## stmonnat

I am yet to here of a problem with the autotune part of it just the autotune trying to fix a problem


----------



## tramp bushler

Since I still havn't found anything wrong with the 372 . I'll stick to them . Put a Big Bore jug on it and maybe have it hot rodded . I don't know what all this carb adjusting discussin is about anyway . I havnt touched the adjusters on my saws in years . The 372 is as it came out of the box . One of my 460's I've been running for 4 years next month . My newest 460 may get an 1/8 th open on the low speed jet . . It seems to be getting better the more I run it . Bought it used . 
The last thing I'm going to do is pack more weight if it doesn't give me more power .

Its like Stihl discontinuing the 044/440 . How stupid can the be . One of the greatest saws ever made on planet earth and they quit making them :bang:


----------



## mdavlee

Tramp in most of the country the 440s are back on the shelf. The last time I was in the local co op there was one on the shelf. They went up a lot but they're available for now.


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> I am yet to here of a problem with the autotune part of it just the autotune trying to fix a problem



I think your right about the autotune they just replaced the carb welch plug was loose and gas was coming out of the muffler. When you got the saw started the autotune would keep it running. The new carb came with new electronics on it. The saw isn't flooding now it's just not running right.


----------



## mingo

tramp bushler said:


> Since I still havn't found anything wrong with the 372 . I'll stick to them . Put a Big Bore jug on it and maybe have it hot rodded . I don't know what all this carb adjusting discussin is about anyway . I havnt touched the adjusters on my saws in years . The 372 is as it came out of the box . One of my 460's I've been running for 4 years next month . My newest 460 may get an 1/8 th open on the low speed jet . . It seems to be getting better the more I run it . Bought it used .
> The last thing I'm going to do is pack more weight if it doesn't give me more power .
> 
> Its like Stihl discontinuing the 044/440 . How stupid can the be . One of the greatest saws ever made on planet earth and they quit making them :bang:



I had a bunch of 372's and maybe ajusted the carb twice now the dolmars were a different story.


----------



## mingo

Slamm said:


> Time to see how long a 441 CM would last, I'd be interested to see if your "mojo" would mess up one of those, as I don't think anyone has had any problems with them ...... that I know of. My dealer has sold a lot of them and they haven't heard anything but good back from them.
> 
> Be interesting,
> 
> Sam



How long have you been running your 441 CM? I got a good 6 months out of the 576A/T before this carb problem. We have to lop are tops down to 2 feet and I like to keep mine under that, so your on and off the trigger all the time that can be rough on a saw.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> I'll be buying a carb 576XP. That Auto-tune is for the birds.



You might be better off. I think the autotune part is fine, but if you have a problem you have to run back to the dealer it's like opening the hood on a new car they take you out of the equation when it comes to fixing it.


----------



## stmonnat

You said you bought it in boonville was it cj's they are usually pretty handy as far as service, I hope you don't give up on the saw I have a feeling after you get this hiccup outa the way she will run for a while did they put the same kinda carb back on it mines a 09 and I have a different carb but not sure what make it is


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> You said you bought it in boonville was it cj's they are usually pretty handy as far as service, I hope you don't give up on the saw I have a feeling after you get this hiccup outa the way she will run for a while did they put the same kinda carb back on it mines a 09 and I have a different carb but not sure what make it is



I did buy it at cj's and I have talked to Matt about it they seem very nice,but they 3 hours away, so I'm taking it to the local husky dealer because it's still under warranty. They are a big shop sell John Deere equipment, snowmobiles, motorcycles, stihls, huskys, trailers,etc. etc. you talk to the service manager he takes your saw and says he'll give you a call. You never see the person who does the work. Not like the small shop I used to deal with he take your saw and dive right into it while you waited.


----------



## stmonnat

Wish you luck hopefully when you get it back it's right this time


----------



## tramp bushler

mingo said:


> You might be better off. I think the autotune part is fine, but if you have a problem you have to run back to the dealer it's like opening the hood on a new car they take you out of the equation when it comes to fixing it.



And that is the problem . In the loggin camps on the Coast up here , every faller HAD TO FIX 
thier own saw . And No stump wrenchin tolerated . 

Last thing I want is a saw that needs to go back to the shop .


----------



## stmonnat

I have had my at for 3 years now and if I was to do it all over again I would buy a at with out a doubt


----------



## mingo

Called the shop to see how they were making out on the 576A/T that I dropped off on Monday. Was told by the service manager they didn't get a chance to look at it and *MAYBE next week they could free somebody up to take a look at it. The good news is that parts of the log job has dried up so I can get back in there next week.*


----------



## Oldtimer

mingo said:


> Called the shop to see how they were making out on the 576A/T that I dropped off on Monday. Was told by the service manager they didn't get a chance to look at it and *MAYBE next week they could free somebody up to take a look at it. The good news is that parts of the log job has dried up so I can get back in there next week.*


*

100% unacceptable. I'd get it and drive as far as I had to.*


----------



## tramp bushler

Oldtimer said:


> 100% uynacceptable. I'd get it and drive as far as I had to.



Yup.


----------



## stmonnat

Where did you take it to get fixed the last time


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> Where did you take it to get fixed the last time



Same place they replaced the carb and when I got it back it wasn't running right, it's warranty work, so I'll have to live with it.


----------



## tramp bushler

mingo said:


> Same place they replaced the carb and when I got it back it wasn't running right, it's warranty work, so I'll have to live with it.




.
Hey Mingo ; do u use either to start your 453 in your skidder ??


----------



## funky sawman

I been running 2 576xp saw laitily. one with autotune and one without. Both have had Major carb issues. both have been pressure and vac tested many times. Im on carb no. 5 for the non autotune one, and 2 carbs for the auto tune one. Same problems, flooding, hesitation, dieing at idle when hot. WTF husqvarna??????? I really liked these saws, but anymore there carbs have been junk. I have even tried resetting inlet needle lever hight many times in all the carbs with no changes....back to the 372xp and ms440 for me:frown:


----------



## stmonnat

Funky sawman what year 576's you have I have a 09 with 75 ta 100 cord on it with no problems so far I use no treatment with the gas I just buy what I can use in a day or two I still think its more of a gas issue it's junk


----------



## funky sawman

they are both 2011 models. I use onle premium non ethanol fuel, a week old at any given time. (i use alot of gas)


----------



## stmonnat

For some reason I have not heard of any problems until just recently I wonder if there doing something with the s carbs lately


----------



## funky sawman

I think zama is getting cheaper, new carbs dealer cost are 30 dollars and 72 for the autotune!!!!


----------



## stmonnat

Is zama all they have ever put on them because mine looks different from the one mingo had pictured I will take a picture of mine and have it on here tommorow


----------



## funky sawman

stmonnat said:


> Is zama all they have ever put on them because mine looks different from the one mingo had pictured I will take a picture of mine and have it on here tommorow



YEP, zama on all 575-576 saws from the start, just different versions of the carb is what matters


----------



## funky sawman

It seems like when stihl bought Zama out, the carbs that husqvarna get from zama now are TOTAL CHINEESE CRAP, I mean total garabage crap worthless no good piles of dog poop


----------



## stmonnat

I had good luck with my 575 too


----------



## stmonnat

When did stihl buy out zama


----------



## funky sawman

Jan 15 2009 is the buyout day


----------



## funky sawman

I had a 576AT at the first of last year that was a 2010 model and it ran AWESOME, I shouldn't have sold that saw


----------



## stmonnat

You have many hours on it


----------



## funky sawman

stmonnat said:


> You have many hours on it



Which one???


----------



## stmonnat

Your 2010 that you sold why did you sell it


----------



## funky sawman

stmonnat said:


> Your 2010 that you sold why did you sell it



Got a hint over 300 hrs on it not a problem. Sold it cause it was breakup and my second job at the shop was slow-- Had to pay bills ARGGGG


----------



## tramp bushler

For a saw to be a pro saw it needs to be able to cut over 400 cord wirh no problems . 100 cord is just getting broke in .. My first 371 had cut around 80,000 $ worth of pre commercial tree thinning andtinber falling before it started acting up . 

My current 372 W has cut around 30,000$ worth of firewood . No problems still strong as an ox . And sime of that was in temps colder than 30 below. Tenps down to colder than 40 below . . My 460 Stihls are as good . 

My moto . If it aint broke , Don't fix it .


----------



## stmonnat

What is really irritating me right now is the fact that husqvarna is not having a problem with there saw its the damn carb that they are basically getting from stihl I would say its time to get a different supplier husqvarna will always be number one in my book


----------



## Greenwedge

mingo said:


> Went to Boonville with the intentions of buying a 576 and got talked into a 576At. Well I put it to work today. It has a 24" Husky Oregon bar which I am not a big fan of and Oregon jg chain. I have to say it's the smoothest saw I have ever run. Put 2 gallons of gas through it cutting 12-24 inch dbh hardwood mostly ash,beech, cherry, hard and soft maple and a little poplar. The saw has a wider power band than the 372 I was running, and doesn't lean out when the gas tank is getting low. When I got it home pulled the top cover the air cleaner was clean looked Like I had never used the saw. I'll post every couple of weeks to give a heads up on how it's doing.



Are you talking about Boonville in upstate NY? If so, have you ever heard of a guy named Dan Humphrey?


----------



## tramp bushler

. It don't matter if its nothing but a screw or small spring . If it stops the saw from working then its gotta go .:msp_ohmy:

It used to be with Huskies u could swap carbs . 

I wonder where the carbs for the 390 comes from .


----------



## stmonnat

Wj-116 on the 390 I would assume walboro


----------



## stmonnat

this is the carb on my 09 autotune


----------



## stmonnat

I really hope I have a good one because I love the saw so far so good but if a problem ends up turning up oh well I guess it will be 390 time


----------



## mingo

tramp bushler said:


> .
> Hey Mingo ; do u use either to start your 453 in your skidder ??



When it's under 30 degrees


----------



## mingo

Greenwedge said:


> Are you talking about Boonville in upstate NY? If so, have you ever heard of a guy named Dan Humphrey?



I am talking about Boonville NY. The name doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> I had good luck with my 575 too



I didn't have good luck with my 575 I thought it didn't have much more power than a 372 and was heavier. The 576A/T was by far a better saw. I ran it for 6 months trouble free before I had the carb problem.


----------



## Oldtimer

Ya gotta run the ethanol treatment every can of gas from day one, or you _*will*_ have carb issues. I see lots of new saws hitting a wall at around 8-10 months lately. I run the startron in all my gas engines now, except the car.


----------



## stmonnat

How much startron to a gallon of gas do you use


----------



## tramp bushler

I don't think we have ethanol in our gas up here . What is Startron ?


----------



## stmonnat

Your lucky ethanol is bull---- startron is additive to keep out water


----------



## mingo

View attachment 231249


----------



## Oldtimer

The startron I buy at the saw shop is an ethanol treatment as well as water, though the ethanol itself is basically dry gas. The startron or stabil blue bind with the ethanol and make it non-reactive to rubber and aluminum.


----------



## Oldtimer

Damn Mingo, if you use it... then it's all on Husky.


----------



## stmonnat

Old timer how much startron to a gallon of gas do you use


----------



## Oldtimer

stmonnat said:


> Old timer how much startron to a gallon of gas do you use



I use maybe 1/6 a bottle to 5 gallons, but the container says it treats like 45 gallons...the size in Mingo's picture.


----------



## stmonnat

I have regular gas now here locally that is 91 octane I will be trying that it's 5 dollars a gallon


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Damn Mingo, if you use it... then it's all on Husky.



That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## mingo

Load of hardwood pulp,and a load of firewoodView attachment 231376
View attachment 231377
2 pictures


----------



## Cletuspsc

Where are ya sending your pulp right now, thats some nice fire wood too. Our fire wood market is gone right now so its all going up to Finch. What are you getting a ton if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## upstateny

Cletuspsc said:


> Where are ya sending your pulp right now, thats some nice fire wood too. Our fire wood market is gone right now so its all going up to Finch. What are you getting a ton if you don't mind me asking?



We're sending all our pulp there also. Where do you sell logs?


----------



## Cletuspsc

upstateny said:


> We're sending all our pulp there also. Where do you sell logs?



All over, depends alot on the job and the wood. Mostly to local buyers unless there is alot then we sort and export.


----------



## mingo

Called the service manager about the 576A/T he told me they did not have the diagnostic software to test the saw it costs $400 and this was the first autotune they worked on. Told me he would have the mechanic call me when he got back from lunch. Got the call around 3pm, and the mechanic told me he called husky and they said it was a new style carb they had replaced the old one with, and it might not be compatible with the coil. They are sending a new coil and should have the saw ready in a couple of days. This was one of the things I was apprehensive about when I bought the saw.


----------



## Oldtimer

Lord, Mingo, your saw shop sounds sorta third world...


----------



## stmonnat

Cj's would have had you hooked up hopefully your local shop will get it right when you get it back and it's running like a raped ape again you will be happy with your decision on the at


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Lord, Mingo, your saw shop sounds sorta third world...



Geez I never thought of it that way, but now that you mentioned it they are awful close to the New York State border.


----------



## superwd6

Mingo , your thread is greatly appreceated . I go to the cookie cutter section for entertainment not for great advice. People that work witth equipment every day all day should only be allowed to give any opinion. I split all my wood with my saw, 576xpat,288xp and such. The funniest thing is all the other brand users are telling me I should buy x brand saw , but they use a log splitter cause "thats to hard on the saw".


----------



## superwd6

funky sawman said:


> I been running 2 576xp saw laitily. one with autotune and one without. Both have had Major carb issues. both have been pressure and vac tested many times. Im on carb no. 5 for the non autotune one, and 2 carbs for the auto tune one. Same problems, flooding, hesitation, dieing at idle when hot. WTF husqvarna??????? I really liked these saws, but anymore there carbs have been junk. I have even tried resetting inlet needle lever hight many times in all the carbs with no changes....back to the 372xp and ms440 for me:frown:



I don't mean to be a smart ass, but my 576 autotune would stall @ idle when warm but because the crappy stock clutch full of holes would plug with dust causing the bog and quit when you let off throttle.I cut a lot of dead Beech here. Changed clutch to solid aftermarket for 372xp and no issue since.


----------



## funky sawman

superwd6 said:


> I don't mean to be a smart ass, but my 576 autotune would stall @ idle when warm but because the crappy stock clutch full of holes would plug with dust causing the bog and quit when you let off throttle.I cut a lot of dead Beech here. Changed clutch to solid aftermarket for 372xp and no issue since.



Yes mine did try to spin the chain at idle a couple of times while cutting hemlock, but too late now, dem saws are DOWN the road:msp_smile:


----------



## mingo

I don't think I've ever seen the ground this dry for April. Some pictures from todayView attachment 232321
View attachment 232322
View attachment 232323
View attachment 232324
4 pics


----------



## Kend4erMe

I got it home pulled the top cover the air cleaner


----------



## MacLaren

Gonna be a hot summer men.....


----------



## stmonnat

What's the latest word on the at


----------



## Cedarkerf

mingo said:


> I don't think I've ever seen the ground this dry for April. Some pictures from todayView attachment 232321
> View attachment 232322
> View attachment 232323
> View attachment 232324
> 4 pics



Thats because all the cold wet stuffs falling out of the sky over Washington state , Our snow pacs runnin 135%-150% weve had two days over 60 dgrees this year.


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> What's the latest word on the at



Called them Friday they said the coil was in, and they would put it in this week.


----------



## mingo

Cedarkerf said:


> Thats because all the cold wet stuffs falling out of the sky over Washington state , Our snow pacs runnin 135%-150% weve had two days over 60 dgrees this year.



That's what happened here last year we never got back in the woods till the end of June because of all the rain. The wind has been blowing every day for the last 3 weeks which really eccelerates the drying process.


----------



## Oldtimer

The wind IS a major pain in the arse... I cut a pine and it sails away like a kite.. Gusts of 25-30 mph here, every dang day for a couple weeks..

Lets hope no fires get going..they won't be stopped in these conditions.


----------



## mingo

Picked up the 576 yesterday afternoon ran a 1/2 tank of gas through it cutting up some firewood at the house. Ran really good we will see how it does in the woods today. When they replaced the autotune carb it would not run right with the old coil they had to replace the coil.


----------



## mingo

Put it to work today it ran great no problems got to put a new chain on tonite going from a ck to a jg.


----------



## tramp bushler

72 , , 73 or 75 ??


----------



## mingo

tramp bushler said:


> 72 , , 73 or 75 ??



Sorry it's a 72jg the ck is nice when loping the tops doesn't grab the small brush as much as the jg, but I like the jg less teeth to sharpen. I file the ck with a round file.


----------



## mingo

Hot today got up to 86. Had a little starting problem with the 576 would pop with the coke and then when you pushed it in wouldn't rev up acted like it was not getting gas and then stall did this a few times before I got it going. Few pictures from today.View attachment 233934
View attachment 233935
View attachment 233936
View attachment 233937
View attachment 233938
5 pictures


----------



## Oldtimer

Damn it Mingo....you sure that isn't a Dolmar with a husky top cover on it?
If mine gives me 1/10th the trouble yours has given you, it's going right back to the dealer and he's going to give me a shiny new 372.....and to think, my 575 was 100% from day one to the last cut.

Is that a cherry I see in that picture? At least the forester is marking decent wood for you. Don't need to make 13 hitches to pull a thousand feet.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Damn it Mingo....you sure that isn't a Dolmar with a husky top cover on it?
> If mine gives me 1/10th the trouble yours has given you, it's going right back to the dealer and he's going to give me a shiny new 372.....and to think, my 575 was 100% from day one to the last cut.
> 
> Is that a cherry I see in that picture? At least the forester is marking decent wood for you. Don't need to make 13 hitches to pull a thousand feet.



The 576 ran great for 6 months that's 5 longer than the Dolmar. That was the best cherry on the job most of the wood is low grade hardwood. I have to find a market for poplar pulp looks like I got 1 or 2 trailer loads to cut.


----------



## tramp bushler

So Mingo, how long have you been running that skidder . What size main line do you run ? How many chockers ?? How long do tires last ? 

On the cutting side ., do you guys notice the bar being sticky in the cut when cutting poplar / I have noticed it alot with cottonwood and the silver poplar that we have up here .


----------



## mingo

tramp bushler said:


> So Mingo, how long have you been running that skidder . What size main line do you run ? How many chockers ?? How long do tires last ?
> 
> On the cutting side ., do you guys notice the bar being sticky in the cut when cutting poplar / I have noticed it alot with cottonwood and the silver poplar that we have up here .



The skidder is a 1977 and I bought it in 1980 traded a 350 TJ for it. I run a 5/8 swaged cable with 8 slides. Have had real good luck with Firestone Forestry Specials. The ones I have on now I bought new close to 10 years ago running chains really helps with tire life. Poplar is real soft and feels like your pulling the fibre rather than cutting them.


----------



## tramp bushler

Wow . 32 years . That sure is encouraging . I'm constantly parinoid about breakdowns . Nice to know somethings will last if taken care of . 

I found that running the Dura Pro chain worked great for cottonwood / poplar . It cut the same kerf as 404 chain . The bar would slide yhru the cut real well . They quit making Dura Pro chain so if I have to cut a bunch of it I'll put 404 chain on . I used to bushel with 404 . It cuts alot better than alot of people would think . 

My loggin season is pretty much done . Ground is thawing and the state won't let me log in the summer .


----------



## mingo

Discovered what was causing the starting problem the other day. Decompression button was sticking.


----------



## mingo

Few pictures from todayView attachment 234505
View attachment 234506
View attachment 234507
View attachment 234508
View attachment 234509
5 pictures


----------



## redprospector

Glad you figured out the hard starting problem.

That's a fine lookin' skidder you've got too.

Andy


----------



## tramp bushler

Beautiful . Just beautiful . Hopefully by winter I' ll have pics of mine loggin .


----------



## mingo

redprospector said:


> Glad you figured out the hard starting problem.
> 
> That's a fine lookin' skidder you've got too.
> 
> Andy



Thanks


----------



## mingo

I've had the 576a/t for about 9 months now. I like the power and smoothness it is a bit heavier than the 372, but the power and fuel economy overshadow that. It has a ways to go in my opinion to match the dependability of the pre-stratified 372. Here's alist of things that have happened in the nine months

Replaced muffler my fault for not checking the bolts enough.

Replaced carburetor welch plug came loose warranty covered it.

Replaced coil old coil would not match up with new carb warranty covered it.

Replaced decompression valve it was sticking, and causing starting problems.

Replaced cover strap broke off some how took one off a 575 parts saw it View attachment 235087
is orange instead of gray.


----------



## Oldtimer

Mine is starting to gain power..maybe 3 tanks through it now. Clearly has more power than my hired man's re-ringed 372XP..where at first I wasn't so sure.

I lose those cover snap straps about every 3 weeks...poor design.
I never use the decomp button on my saws, never occurs to me.


----------



## mingo

Oldtimer said:


> Mine is starting to gain power..maybe 3 tanks through it now. Clearly has more power than my hired man's re-ringed 372XP..where at first I wasn't so sure.
> 
> I lose those cover snap straps about every 3 weeks...poor design.
> I never use the decomp button on my saws, never occurs to me.



I use the decomp out of habit it starts fine without it. Don't forget to check the muffler screws in that new autotune.


----------



## stmonnat

I had a muffler screw pretty loose after this last load i cut up


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> I had a muffler screw pretty loose after this last load i cut up



The bottom screws got loose on me about 3 months in and caused the muffler to crack.


----------



## mingo

Loaded a couple of trailers today here's a couple of pictures of the second truck. Load is mostly ash. View attachment 235903
View attachment 235904
The trucker was pulling a brand new Manac aluminun tri-axle trailer.


----------



## mingo

I think $46 for a decompression valve for a 576 is a bit much.


----------



## stmonnat

Ya I guess so they have them brand new on eBay for twenty bucks, well I traded my 576 at for a 390 I didn't have any problems with my at just wanted a 390


----------



## tramp bushler

Looks good Mingo . :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Rounder

mingo said:


> I think $46 for a decompression valve for a 576 is a bit much.



Ouch...Might just want to buy the plug if you have anymore troubles.


----------



## mingo

Rounder said:


> Ouch...Might just want to buy the plug if you have anymore troubles.



That's exactly what I was thinking. After the new carb,coil, decomp valve the saw is running great again.


----------



## stmonnat

I know where their is a sweet used one for sale that I have never had a problem with but I can guarantee it won't be there long since I'm in husky land


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> I know where their is a sweet used one for sale that I have never had a problem with but I can guarantee it won't be there long since I'm in husky land



I would venture to say 7out of 10 loggers run Husky's or Jonsreds around here.


----------



## stmonnat

Ya I bet I'm not that far from ya I live about 35 minutes from cj's husky rules


----------



## tramp bushler

stmonnat said:


> Ya I guess so they have them brand new on eBay for twenty bucks, well I traded my 576 at for a 390 I didn't have any problems with my at just wanted a 390



How do you like the 390 so far ? What length bar are you running on it ??


----------



## stmonnat

Have not got it yet won't be in till the seventh not sure yet on the bar but I will tell you I can't Waite to get it I have been wanting one for quite some time now


----------



## stmonnat

Nothing against my autotune my opinion they are a damn fine saw


----------



## gsg

stmonnat said:


> Ya I guess so they have them brand new on eBay for twenty bucks, well I traded my 576 at for a 390 I didn't have any problems with my at just wanted a 390



Unless your cutting big hardwood with a 28 inch or bigger bar you may not be as impressed as you might think.


----------



## tramp bushler

I can't figure out why anyone would run a shorter than 28" bar . Unless they are tree thinning or climbing.
And with more horse power you can keep the chain speed up . Run a bigger sprocket .


----------



## stmonnat

Why do people have a 500 hp car when the speed limit is 55 ?


----------



## tramp bushler

If your bushlin , the faster the saw the better . If your day wagein then its not so important .


----------



## stmonnat

Sorry not understanding the lingo but I use my saw mostly for blocking on a pile of logs and would just like to say sorry to mingo this is his thread and I have enjoyed reading it it's nice to hear how a saw is working in a work environment


----------



## mingo

Around here most of the loggers use a 20" bar with Lg or Lp chain, they all look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I use a 24" bar with full skip or semi skip chain. Quite a few of them never heard of skip or semi skip chain.


----------



## stmonnat

What's lg or lp chain I'm using a semi chisel stihl


----------



## tramp bushler

A bushel , as refered to by a west coast timber fallers is 1,000 board feet , woods scale . Scribner or Doyal . . A bushler gets paid by how much he cuts . The more he cuts the more he makes . 

Basically bushlin is piece work . Wether you are cutting by the k bf , cord , ton , acre ect . Or by the stump inch . Boy do I hate stump inch ( penny inch) . 
Day wage is having an hourly wage . So if your wasteing time hung up , or beatin wedges you are still making wages .


----------



## tramp bushler

mingo said:


> Around here most of the loggers use a 20" bar with Lg or Lp chain, they all look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I use a 24" bar with full skip or semi skip chain. Quite a few of them never heard of skip or semi skip chain.



Ya , a 24 is a good length . To short for my back tho . A 30" bar is a good comprimise for timber falling up hete . On the coast 32,34+36" bars are most common . 
My favorite chain is Oregon 75 CKX . However its not made anymore . I'll probably run 404 semi skip if I go cutting in southeast .


----------



## Oldtimer

mingo said:


> Around here most of the loggers use a 20" bar with Lg or Lp chain, they all look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I use a 24" bar with full skip or semi skip chain. Quite a few of them never heard of skip or semi skip chain.



I run both. 20" on the 357 and 372, 24" on the 576. I too get the strange looks when I mention the 24" bar.


----------



## stmonnat

Well the thing is you can cut a quite a bit inch wise with a twenty


----------



## gsg

I guess I always stuck to the 20 inch because I can still get the chains for $10 a piece if I get a case of 30. I had a 25 inch bar on a 660 stihl once but the extra file time and $ per chain was not worth it to me, but I can see where they would be handy at times.


----------



## tramp bushler

stmonnat said:


> Well the thing is you can cut a quite a bit inch wise with a twenty



Ya , if you are in small wood and can get around the tree or log . But if the ground gets steep or the wood gets big you have a problem . I can't see any reason to run a bigger saw than 70 or so ccs if you run a 20" bar . I've fell alot of timber with a 20" bar and it is just quite unsatisfying . Harder to get in a good face more of a problem getting in the back cut and considerably more danger from kick back . Plus with a long bar you need a Sharp saw as you do most of your cutting with the tip end of the bar . A Sharp saw is a fun saw . All there is to it !!


----------



## stmonnat

So mingo how's the 576 at running


----------



## stmonnat

Agree a sharp saw is a fun saw


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> So mingo how's the 576 at running



The 576 is running as well as it did when it was new. I just put back on the muffler I had opened up sounds better.


----------



## mingo

Cut a new landing on top of the hill to make the skids shorter. With all the rain we got today it might make it tough getting the log truck up there.View attachment 237456
View attachment 237457
View attachment 237458
3 pictures


----------



## tramp bushler

If it doesn't rain are you able to drive your log truk overland or do you gravel a road ??
I sure do like those skidder pics .:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mingo

tramp bushler said:


> If it doesn't rain are you able to drive your log truk overland or do you gravel a road ??
> I sure do like those skidder pics .:msp_thumbsup:



I'm using a discontinued town road and it gets greasy when it rains takes a couple of days to dry out.


----------



## stihl 440

stmonnat said:


> Well the thing is you can cut a quite a bit inch wise with a twenty



Like this 6 1/2 foot red oak on a gasline right of way i cut a couple months ago?...yea i know i pulled the center post out of it but these trees will probably just lay along the right of way and rot forever...some landowners sell there logs, some dont.View attachment 237747
View attachment 237748


----------



## tramp bushler

I bucked up a small , 3/4 cord load of firewood with a 20" bar on my 372 yesterday . It worked great . Nothing big , nice and handy . But I wasn't falling or chaseing . 

I guess its a fruitless arguement . A midsize saw should run a mid length bar . Unless your just cutting tiny brush . 
But all saws should have a truely sharp chain .


----------



## hammerlogging

kind of touchy saying this, but a bunch of root flare really doesn't count in stump measures - consider an average of the longest and the shortest diameters measures. ON the good side, I wouldn't downgrade your post fiber pull, since its in the cant.


----------



## tramp bushler

Hammer , do you just look for a dust up ??:msp_scared:opcorn:oke::welcome::what::notrolls2::confident::stupid::


----------



## stihl 440

hammerlogging said:


> kind of touchy saying this, but a bunch of root flare really doesn't count in stump measures - consider an average of the longest and the shortest diameters measures. ON the good side, I wouldn't downgrade your post fiber pull, since its in the cant.



Simple as this, u may not..but i do..lol IMO..if i cut it there i measure there...it is what it is.


----------



## tramp bushler

stmonnat said:


> What's lg or lp chain I'm using a semi chisel stihl



St; did you get the 390 yet ?? Is the wood your cutting gritty or dirty ?? If its clean wood you should try regular chisel bit . Cuts faster and just behaves better if the wood is clean . Pics ?


----------



## tramp bushler

I would do that on snags if I was getting screwed by the outfit . Alot of our timber is stooled up .
A tree with a diameter of 3 or 4' may have a couple roots that flair out , put the face there , since you scale snags perpendicular to the face you can gain 10 , 20" stump diameter just cutting down into the moss .


----------



## stmonnat

ya I was able to pick it up Tuesday I haven't got a chance to let it eat I got some piling to do I cut up loads of logs and I'm fortunate to have clean wood right now I'm running the Stihl rsc and it seems to be working well I can't Waite to beat the snot out of this saw


----------



## tramp bushler

Thats an ok buck out bar but you gotta get some longer bars . And good dogs and full wrap handle bar . . :biggrin::eek2:

The 390 is a good size for a falling saw . It will pull a 42" bar just fine . Bailey's has 32" bars on sale .. give one a try . The saw has an 8 tooth sprocket on it doesn't it . . 

I think its bad for a saw to spend too much time over speeding which is what it does with too small a sprocket
And too short a bar .


----------



## tramp bushler

Nice looking saw thats for sure.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## stmonnat

I plan on getting a twenty four for it but I want to break it in with twenty . Everybody has a difference of opinion on how to break a saw in my opinion is run it as hard as you can


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya, by the time you have 5 gal. Of gas thru it , it should ( set in ) . Sometimes they may need a little tweak on the jets , sometimes not . An 8 tooth sprocket will really help .


----------



## hammerlogging

tramp bushler said:


> Hammer , do you just look for a dust



Thought that was you.


Don't tell me you would have counted all that root flare- if your story has cred it can hold up to the scrutiny! enough tall tales on the job. Say it was a 4 1/2 footer that nobody can discredit and its still a pretty good story!


----------



## stihl 440

This one is 7ft no root flare what would you call it?...thats my 66 stihl with a 2' bar.View attachment 238373


----------



## DavdH

We call that a cull,


----------



## stihl 440

DavdH said:


> We call that a cull,



Right of way tree..and yes if i was logging it it would have been butted off till it cleaned up..and it did 10ft up where i bucked it for the trackhoe to move it..and it was still 5ft dia where i bucked it 10ft up.


----------



## tramp bushler

stihl 440 said:


> Right of way tree..and yes if i was logging it it would have been butted off till it cleaned up..and it did 10ft up where i bucked it for the trackhoe to move it..and it was still 5ft dia where i bucked it 10ft up.



What did you buck it with ? If you had a 24" bar on your saw and it cleared up to sound wood
. You either spent a bunch of time blocking out , or put on a longer bar , or it wasn't 5' thru . . If the saw had the ladies model dogs on it then with a 2' bar you had a max of 23" of cut .
Any precieved benifit in preformance from running a short bar is lost when you have to make extra cuts because your running a short bar .


----------



## tramp bushler

We ought to stop hijacking this thread ,


----------



## hammerlogging

DavdH said:


> We call that a cull,



A 7 foot stump cull. Good cutting.


----------



## tramp bushler

hammerlogging said:


> Thought that was you.
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you would have counted all that root flare- if your story has cred it can hold up to the scrutiny! enough tall tales on the job. Say it was a 4 1/2 footer that nobody can discredit and its still a pretty good story!




This one outfit I cut for I counted it . They were screwing me over big time . I wouldn't do it if it crossed my leade . I've been 2 boards up on big spruce and still had root flair and moss at the hinge wood . 
When I'm getting screwed out of a hundred bucks a day because I don't party with the boss who thinks ha's the greatest . Well ....... Every inch of what I turned in was there. . When your penny inching the stumps ( a bastardization of busheling ) , a conventional face sure does help make a low stump .


----------



## imagineero

Late to the thread, but somewhat on topic. I just picked up the stihl equivalent to the 576AT; the 441CRM. The 'R' has the dual dogs, hi output oiler for big bars, stiffer AV springs and a bigger clutch cover to clear more chips. I haven't been a big fan of newer style saws but this one is pretty strong. I only put a few tanks through it today but even out of the box its quite strong without any muff work or porting. Will be interesting to see how she runs when she's had a few gallons put through. I'm running the 28" ES light bar which balances nice. It weighs about the same as the standard 20" and isn't nose heavy.

The autotune seems to work good, and the stihl one does automatic ignition timing adjustment as well as auto carb adjustment. Retards the timing to start, which is nice since it doesn't rip your arm off no more. Kind of weird to have no 'choke' or 'high idle' switch, but it starts up real easy. The filtration and antivibe are a huge improvement on the old 044's. Im still hanging on to my 044's though. 

Shaun


----------



## tramp bushler

This is what the 044 will do .




.
Madsen modified 34" Sugi Hara bar . Full skip 3/8 . 75 CJ if I remember right . Pro Teck air filter .



.

5 lb. Rafting ax . 6 point Mac T


----------



## tramp bushler

Oh ya , forgot the most important part . Yellow Cedar snag stump . Biggest yellow cedar I ever fell . 96" on the stump . Snag stob . Top had blown out of it about 250 years prior to me falling it . I counted over 1200 years of growth and it had about a 28" hole in the center . I figure it had been standing for at least 1500 years .. it took me 28 minutes to get it to fall . I couldn't get a good face in it as it kept opening up, it had lots of splits in it . I had to wedge the back cut up almost 5" 
I made 29 $ for falling it . It was about 70' tall.


----------



## Samlock

Saved from the AT bug right now. A close call it was. I was out for a new light mini saw. At first it looked like all there was available was AT stock. I was already considering going with the flow... Then I found out a dealer had a pile of Husky 346XP's left and they were selling the remaining saws for a special price. And they also offered a fair compensation for my old baby saw. I was beaten into it.

The era screwdriver tuned saws continues. It's probable that the next saw I shall buy is an AT, because there'll be no other option left. I'm not worried about it, though.


----------



## mingo

The 576a/t started to skip and then slow down like it was ready to seize up shut it down and brought it to the dealer. The crank bearing let go and broke the piston skirt and took the cylinder out. The good news is Husky is going to stand behind it and replace it with a new saw should get it by the end of the week.


----------



## mdavlee

Dang mingo that sucks it went down like that. At least husky is giving you another new one.


----------



## Oldtimer

Mine has picked up some power now. It's still not significantly better than the old 575 was though...and I swear it uses way more fuel. It's thirsty....there again, maybe I am spoiled by the 357XP....it runs a long time on a tank.

Glad Husqvarna is backing it for you Mingo. But WTF is it going to be a week?
Sounds like you should give up logging and start up a Husqvarna / Stihl / Dolmar shop....
Seems to be a need there.


----------



## komatsuvarna

mingo said:


> The 576a/t started to skip and then slow down like it was ready to seize up shut it down and brought it to the dealer. The crank bearing let go and broke the piston skirt and took the cylinder out. The good news is Husky is going to stand behind it and replace it with a new saw should get it by the end of the week.



Thats no good brother. You must have a good dealer, If I understand right that saw just likes a month and a couple weeks before it's a year old? How many hours you suspect is on it?


----------



## mingo

komatsuvarna said:


> Thats no good brother. You must have a good dealer, If I understand right that saw just likes a month and a couple weeks before it's a year old? How many hours you suspect is on it?



When I first got it my buddy was running skidder and I was cutting and it was being used 6-8 hours a day for about 3 months. Since the middle of December I have been single jacking so it gets used about 4-5 hours a day, and it was down about 3 weeks when the carb and coil were replaced. The only other husky I had crank problems with was a 575 I bought when they first came out.


----------



## tramp bushler

How many bars have you wore out with it sofar? Ide say it was doing pretty good so far. 
I'm real glad for you Husky is fixing it! ! Hows the450) doin? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mingo

tramp bushler said:


> How many bars have you wore out with it sofar? Ide say it was doing pretty good so far.
> I'm real glad for you Husky is fixing it! ! Hows the450) doin? :msp_biggrin:



It came with an Oregon bar ran that for a few months now it has a Woodland Pro which heavier, but is way more durable. The 450 is doing good had to replace the winch master cylinder on the brake side the other day. This does not have the single lever gearmatic set up. It has two levers one to release the brake the other to winch in. It has 2 automotive master cylinders bolted side to side so you can get a replacement at the auto parts store. New one was around $90.


----------



## tramp bushler

Thats good. I don't know who makes the Woodland pro bars. but they are good bars. 
I'm still skidderless. hopefully by winter. Glad the winch was an easier fix.


----------



## stmonnat

Pretty sure cannon makes the woodland pro bars


----------



## mingo

The Woodland Pro is a cannon bar.


----------



## mingo

*Replacement saw*

Picked up the new 576a/t that Husky replaced for the one that lost the crank bearing. We'll see how long this one lasts try it out tomorrow.View attachment 245487


----------



## stmonnat

Sweet


----------



## Oldtimer

Run 'er hard Mingo!


----------



## mingo

Started to get back into something that resembles timber after cutting firewood and low grade trees for the last 2 months.View attachment 249081
View attachment 249082
I was talking to the Husky Rep at the Woodsman's Field Days at Boonville, NY. Told him about my crank bearing going on the 576a/t, and he said they had some problems with them being misaligned during manufacturing, and they have corrected that. Bought a 562 while I was there and will post some pictures when I take it out of the box.


----------



## mdavlee

I'll be interested to see what you think of the 562.


----------



## hammerlogging

mingo said:


> Started to get back into something that resembles timber after cutting firewood and low grade trees for the last 2 months.View attachment 249081
> View attachment 249082
> I was talking to the Husky Rep at the Woodsman's Field Days at Boonville, NY. Told him about my crank bearing going on the 576a/t, and he said they had some problems with them being misaligned during manufacturing, and they have corrected that. Bought a 562 while I was there and will post some pictures when I take it out of the box.



Do you use that rear mounted loader for an landing work- merchandising, stacking, or is it just coincidence?


----------



## mingo

hammerlogging said:


> Do you use that rear mounted loader for an landing work- merchandising, stacking, or is it just coincidence?



The loaders I had before were all behind the cab . Did you ever do anything and say why didn't I do this twenty years ago? That's how I feel about the rear mount you gain so much reach. Easier to load trailers, gives you more options when your setting the landing up, and gives you better traction when your empty.


----------



## stmonnat

How ya liking your 562


----------



## mingo

stmonnat said:


> How ya liking your 562



I love it the only time I use the 576 is on the landing. It's light and has plenty of power I've been running it with a 24" bar and oregon jg chain cutting some fair sized pine.View attachment 263821


----------



## deepsouth

Great read. I bought a 576at about 2 months ago but it's only had 1 firewood trip, probably did 5 hours work cutting for me and a mate. 

Will do more soon for next winter even though the snakes will be out now the local forestry stumpage permits go cheap over summer so it's worth sweating your arse off.


----------

